# Manchester - Llandudno 2016 : Saturday April 23...for Harry, England and St George



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2015)

It's back

Surely the weather can't be as bad as last year can it??

Same basic idea as 2015: All day ride from Manchester Piccadilly train station to Llandudno. Optional start/finish points along the way for those who want a shorter ride

For those unfamiliar it's about 100 miles all in. But you can choose to do a part of the ride if you prefer. There will be two potential routes to choose from:

Route 1 is the same as last year except I have made a tiny modification to remove the bit where @Cubist had his unfortunate incident. It's only got 2,800ft of climbing so there isn't a much easier way to do a century ride

Route 2 is the same as Route 1 except it replaces the A548 (the boring road from Flint to Prestatyn) with a hillier inland section. Mileage is almost the same but the total climbing increases to 3,800ft so it is a bit more of a challenge

There is a nice route out of Manchester and after Altrincham it's rural lanes most of the way to Eureka Café where we will stop for lunch. From Prestatyn to Llandudno is 25 miles of cycling next to the sea on the coastal path

When we get to Llandudno there will be fish & chips or whatever you fancy (there are plenty of places to eat there). In 2015 a good number of us stopped over and we had a good night out. Plan would be the same for 2016. Llandudno has a decent train station to get back to Manchester, Birmingham, London. Plenty of accommodation in Llandudno too

Intention is to start at 8am from Manchester. An hour earlier than last year to make sure we've got plenty of time

The idea is to have official stop/start points at Manchester/Altrincham/Weaverham/Eureka Café/Llandudno

At this stage expressions of interest are fine. I'll maintain a master list on this post as I did in 2015

Hope we get a good turn out like 2015. Weather will be better.......I promise, OK?

The flatter Route 1
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6878088

The hillier Route 2
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11217038

*Expressions of Interest

Manchester Start*
@DiddlyDodds ** confirmed **
@si_c ** confirmed **
@doughnut ** confirmed **
@rich p ** confirmed **
@Norry1
@mike3121 ** confirmed **
@theclaud ** confirmed **
@BRounsley +3 ** confirmed **
@wanda2010 ** confirmed **
@StevePurcell_SCC
@bancrobba
@TissoT
@tommaguzzi ** confirmed **
@mythste ** confirmed **
@YahudaMoon ** confirmed **
@Katherine ** confirmed **

*Altrincham Start*
@400bhp ** confirmed **
@Leaway2 +1 ** confirmed **

*Weaverham Start*
@Jaykun85 ** confirmed **

*Eureka Start*
@Rickshaw Phil ** confirmed **
@Crackle ** confirmed **
@McWobble ** confirmed **

*Rhyl Start*
@gavroche ** confirmed **


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Nov 2015)

No guarantees at this stage but I could be tempted by this ride again. I'd probably do the same as last time - ride out to Eureka Cafe and join the group there. That worked well for me last time and should do again, especially considering the earlier start.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Nov 2015)

Expression of interest here. Be that joining you for an hour or so at the start/finish or longer or whatever.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (14 Nov 2015)

Its very kind of you to run the ride on my Birthday Nick, what with that and it being St Georges day also.
Count me in again.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2015)

I know it is getting harder to get people to turn out for rides, but I hadn't thought to book up dates 5 months in advance! 

Hmm ... that means I should be getting on with organising my 2016 Glasson Dock ride which will take place 3 or 4 weeks earlier ...


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> The earlier start and flatter option both sound good to me, but there's a Friday Night Ride on the 22nd, so there's a choice to be made ...



Oh heck, I didn't check for a clash. I can't run it the week after as it's Bank Holiday weekend and any earlier the chances of poor weather increases

Let's stick with April 23. Of course if that means that Friday-ers can't make it that would be a real pity as there were several; you @theclaud, @User @wanda2010 @Andrew Br


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2015)

User said:


> Would it be appropriate to spend St. George's day travelling to Wales?



We can go and fight their dragons if you like


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Nov 2015)




----------



## DiddlyDodds (15 Nov 2015)

St George and the Dragon go hand in hand so what better place to go than Wales, also it has a tip top coastline and proper friendly folk.


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2015)

Put me down on the list for a Eureka start. And for those of us starting at Eureka can you consider the possibility of updating where the main ride is on the thread so we can time the rendezvous?


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> Put me down on the list for a Eureka start. And for those of us starting at Eureka can you consider the possibility of updating where the main ride is on the thread so we can time the rendezvous?



Yeah, go on then...just for you mind


----------



## rich p (16 Nov 2015)

Count me in barring unforeseeables.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Count me in barring unforeseeables.



Are those unforeseen unforseeables or foreseen ones?

You're on the list....and you know what, we're gonna have a little drinky the night before the ride in this place

http://www.marblebeers.com/marble-arch/


----------



## Norry1 (16 Nov 2015)

Put me down as a possible. Reckon I'd drive up to Piccadilly and get the train back after a fish supper. I assume bikes on that train line are ok? Hmmm, all day parking on Saturday - is that an issue there?

Martin


----------



## Nigel182 (16 Nov 2015)

mmh will decide shortly shift pattern good but clash with FNRttC will have a good think on this.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Put me down as a possible. Reckon I'd drive up to Piccadilly and get the train back after a fish supper. I assume bikes on that train line are ok? Hmmm, all day parking on Saturday - is that an issue there?
> 
> Martin



No problem re parking, I can advise somewhere cheapish nearer the time. Bikes on train are fine. There's about a zillion posts on this topic on the 2015 thread but, in summary, you can book a space on the train from Llandudno. Spaces are limited. But even if you don't have a booked space the staff are pretty relaxed and let bikes on. Never been a problem


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> mmh will decide shortly shift pattern good but clash with FNRttC will have a good think on this.



Sorry about the move to 0800 start too. I did 0900 in 2015 to allow folk to travel up from London but in reality everyone came up the night before. Hence me giving an extra hour for 2016. Appreciate that this might make it a non-starter for you and I apologise for that


----------



## si_c (16 Nov 2015)

Excellent. I'll stay as a Manchester start for now, I may need to switch to Eureka though, depends on how the boss views things and if I can get to Manc that early on a saturday morning


----------



## mike3121 (16 Nov 2015)

Ive been looking forward to doing this ride again, as you have said surley the weather has to be better. you can put me down as a definite, but undecided on Eureka start again or go the full distance, I have a lot more miles in my legs now after my Coast 2 Coast ride (and all the training that went before it) my furthest distance upto now is 72 miles but I'm sure I could last the distance, on the flat route


----------



## theclaud (16 Nov 2015)

Count me in, please, Nick.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (16 Nov 2015)

Count me in for a Manchester start,hopefully this time I'll not be struck down by illness


----------



## doughnut (17 Nov 2015)

You all must have impressed my wife last year. She says she will drive from Manchester to Llandudno again, so anyone who wants to sling overnight bags into the back of the car at Piccadilly and pick them up later on is welcome.

And I almost daren't really say it but if anyone has a mechanical along the way, then maybe she will be able to help (again). I've heard that lightning never strikes the same place twice though, so I am feeling lucky.


----------



## Leaway2 (17 Nov 2015)

Yes please. Alty start.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Nov 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> Yes please. Alty start.



Just you or can you persuade your lads it won't be quite so awful as last time?


----------



## Leaway2 (17 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Just you or can you persuade your lads it won't be quite so awful as last time?


I have just sent them a message.


----------



## Origamist (17 Nov 2015)

I'll start at Marbury again and will make it to the finish this time!


----------



## Nigel182 (17 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Sorry about the move to 0800 start too. I did 0900 in 2015 to allow folk to travel up from London but in reality everyone came up the night before. Hence me giving an extra hour for 2016. Appreciate that this might make it a non-starter for you and I apologise for that


Not a Problem but think the clash with the FNRttC will be the decider as t he girlfriend wants to try night rides next year....


----------



## nickyboy (17 Nov 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Not a Problem but think the clash with the FNRttC will be the decider as t he girlfriend wants to try night rides next year....



I think the 2015 Llandudno ride became a night ride for some


----------



## nickyboy (17 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> I think the earlier start is a good idea, it will ease the time pressure a bit . Whether I come along or not depends on how fit I am, but this time I'll hope to have the route available to me so I don't hold people up if I get left behind. And knowing it's possible to bail out is helpful too. I'd like to have another go at this ride, and I have done the Southend FNR lots of times. Southend is a great one for a beginner @Nigel182, but I'm sure you know that already.



You're on the list. Hope you can make it....so long as you promise not to puncture this time


----------



## Nigel182 (18 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> I think the earlier start is a good idea, it will ease the time pressure a bit . Whether I come along or not depends on how fit I am, but this time I'll hope to have the route available to me so I don't hold people up if I get left behind. And knowing it's possible to bail out is helpful too. I'd like to have another go at this ride, and I have done the Southend FNR lots of times. Southend is a great one for a beginner @Nigel182, but I'm sure you know that already.


True there
Southend good as I know the route and area well may even try the Whitstable too as the Cafè there is a real good one


----------



## Freds Dad (18 Nov 2015)

Marbury start for me and possibly my lad.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Nov 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Marbury start for me and possibly my lad.



Just to let you know I'm thinking of changing the Marbury CP meetup point. The reason is that the catering van was really slow last time and if the weather is reasonable it will be even slower.

I'm scouting around for alternatives.

This place doesn't open until noon it seems
http://www.icecreamfarm.co.uk/

This place will be open but is maybe a bit la-de-dah
http://www.davenportsfarmshop.co.uk/

I went to this place in Weaverham when I did the recce and it seemed OK so it's a maybe
http://www.devonshire-bakery.co.uk/our-shops/

Any others I've missed?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Just to let you know I'm thinking of changing the Marbury CP meetup point. The reason is that the catering van was really slow last time and if the weather is reasonable it will be even slower.
> 
> 
> I went to this place in Weaverham when I did the recce and it seemed OK so it's a maybe
> ...



This one looks a good one, its sandwiched by a Co-op and Tesco's, and if things are really bad then there is a Bargain Booze shop 100 yards further up the road.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Nov 2015)

User said:


> Something for everyone


Whisper it quietly but there also seems to be a butcher nearby selling "famous homemade pies"

I think we may have a replacement for the Marbury tea van


----------



## Nigel182 (19 Nov 2015)

Afraid I'll have to give this one a miss
Have a great day though and look forward to the reports and pics.....will get there one year or may pinch the GPS Route and make a weekend of it.


----------



## Leaway2 (19 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Just you or can you persuade your lads it won't be quite so awful as last time?


+2 @nickyboy


----------



## BRounsley (19 Nov 2015)

Cool, I’m in.

I plan to ride back the next day again.

How firm is the date, as I look to booking the hotel up. Something I left a bit too late last time!


----------



## nickyboy (19 Nov 2015)

BRounsley said:


> Cool, I’m in.
> 
> I plan to ride back the next day again.
> 
> How firm is the date, as I look to booking the hotel up. Something I left a bit too late last time!



Firm as a firm thing

I'm probably gonna ride back Sunday too


----------



## Kestevan (20 Nov 2015)

Put me down as a "possible" please.
I'm trying to talk Anita into it too....but suspect it may just be too far, too soon for her. If that's the case I'll probably ride back on the Sunday too.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Nov 2015)

Kestevan said:


> Put me down as a "possible" please.
> I'm trying to talk Anita into it too....but suspect it may just be too far, too soon for her. If that's the case I'll probably ride back on the Sunday too.



That's what I like to hear; a decent sized unit to hide behind on the way back. @BRounsley is far too skinny to be of much drafting use


----------



## si_c (20 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> That's what I like to hear; a decent sized unit to hide behind on the way back. @BRounsley is far too skinny to be of much drafting use



I'm thinking about riding back next day. Depends on what the wife's mood is like when I broach the subject to her. I'm only going back halfway anyway, so no too bad. I'm big (6'5") and fat (between 95 and 100kg depending on size of dinner) so provide an effective wind break for you weaker souls


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Nov 2015)

TC and TMN - I could be persuaded......


----------



## nickyboy (20 Nov 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> TC and TMN - I could be persuaded......



strong suggestion of @User too but of course he'll prevaricate 'til about March based on last year's performance


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Nov 2015)

OK. I'm in. Will come up on the Friday evening.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Nov 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> OK. I'm in. Will come up on the Friday evening.



Great stuff. We've got a bit of a crew for the Friday night drinky at the Marble Arch now too


----------



## gavroche (22 Nov 2015)

Forgive my ignorance but where is Eureka Cafe?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

gavroche said:


> Forgive my ignorance but where is Eureka Cafe?


It's to the northwest of Chester on the A540: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...dc5b43f5c4ed:0xb4e36a3e94c29d8f!6m1!1e1?hl=en


----------



## gavroche (22 Nov 2015)

No stopping at the bike hut in Rhyl then?


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Nov 2015)

gavroche said:


> Forgive my ignorance but where is Eureka Cafe?



It doesn't look much from the outside, as I discovered on the recce last year.

But it is steeped in cycling history.

It was shut when Nick and I passed, but must be worth a visit if you get the chance.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Nov 2015)

gavroche said:


> No stopping at the bike hut in Rhyl then?



Yeah, there's a stop at the Bike Hut Rhyl. Have a look at the routes (there are two) on post #1. I've stuck a "notice" flag at Rhyl with details


----------



## gavroche (22 Nov 2015)

Sorry, my mistake. I must pay more attention. 
Anyway, if the weather is good, I will meet you in Rhyl and join you to Llandudno, if I can keep up!


----------



## si_c (22 Nov 2015)

gavroche said:


> Sorry, my mistake. I must pay more attention.
> Anyway, if the weather is good, I will meet you in Rhyl and join you to Llandudno, if I can keep up!



Fairly certain I'll be doing 5mph by the time I get to Rhyl


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2015)

Well, what a good number of "expressions of interest". I've got everyone who did 2015 barring a few names plus some new ones already.

Just in case folk aren't looking at the ride threads atm, here's the nudge list of folk who did the 2015 who haven't popped up on 2016 thread

@I like Skol
@middleagecyclist
@pubrunner
@McWobble


----------



## mike3121 (24 Nov 2015)

This ride falls on day 3 of my 5 day late shifts, booked the time off for Saturday and Sunday, just need to book a b&b now


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2015)

mike3121 said:


> This ride falls on day 3 of my 5 day late shifts, booked the time off for Saturday and Sunday, just need to book a b&b now



Quite a few of us stayed in the Travelodge last time. Nice and central and they're cool about having the bike in the room. Currently £45 (no breakfast, no internet) non-refundable. There's a Wetherspoons across the road that does a good breakfast


----------



## User482 (24 Nov 2015)

Interested in this, but it's dependent on whether or not my wife has to work that weekend.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2015)

User482 said:


> Interested in this, but it's dependent on whether or not my wife has to work that weekend.



You're on the list. If you make it be prepared for my extended reminiscences about the Carlton in Morecambe.


----------



## User482 (24 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're on the list. If you make it be prepared for my extended reminiscences about the Carlton in Morecambe.


Cheers! I have one or two memories of my own...


----------



## BRounsley (24 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Quite a few of us stayed in the Travelodge last time. Nice and central and they're cool about having the bike in the room. Currently £42 (no breakfast) non-refundable. There's a Wetherspoons across the road that does a good breakfast



I've booked into the Travelodge this year. It cost me £45


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Nov 2015)

@nickyboy. Yes, add me to the list. I've actually made it a habit of mine over the last few years to invade Wales on St George's Day.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (27 Nov 2015)

I will be doing the same as last year and driving back after getting there , but this time will get changed straight away and get into the pub for a Cpl of hours before the off ,this year I made the mistake of sitting outside the pub getting frozen to the bone instead of getting changed and warm.


----------



## mike3121 (1 Dec 2015)

Why oh why did I not book Travelodge last week??????????????

todays price £63


----------



## nickyboy (1 Dec 2015)

mike3121 said:


> Why oh why did I not book Travelodge last week??????????????
> 
> todays price £63



Ouch

Must be a rush of CC bookings. Might go back down in the future?


----------



## mike3121 (1 Dec 2015)

I hope it doesn't go back down, I've booked it now


----------



## StevePurcell_SCC (5 Dec 2015)

Can I provisionally book on, riding from Manchester, need to see if I can get a couple of days off work first


----------



## nickyboy (5 Dec 2015)

StevePurcell_SCC said:


> Can I provisionally book on, riding from Manchester, need to see if I can get a couple of days off work first



You're now on the list on post #1


----------



## DiddlyDodds (2 Jan 2016)

Well its now the same year as the ride, i have signed up again for the coast to coast in a day ride so have started training for that (never done "Training" before, always "just gone out for a ride") but alas i thought i better take it a bit more serious this year as 13 hrs on the bike last time meant my eyes were shutting as i tried to eat my fish and chips on the sea front at Whitby.
This in mind the ride to Llandudno is a great 100 miler in the build up, and as the weather outside at the moment is not the best (anyone would think its winter) i have been on the Spin O Matic in the spare bedroom, spinning away to the sounds of AC/DC, and watching the heart rate on the Garmin to make sure i am actually




making an effort to burn off the Christmas ring of of chubbiness around the waist, so as to get the Cycle Chat Jersey on for this years ride.

Is everyone else slim and toned and ready to go...


----------



## growingvegetables (3 Jan 2016)

*"for Harry, England and St George"*

... to Llandudno. On St George's Day. Ironimeter fail.


----------



## bancrobba (3 Jan 2016)

Could I please go on the list? I'm in Liverpool so Manchester start should be OK.


----------



## mike3121 (3 Jan 2016)

Has the decision been made as to if it is the flatter or the hillier route? (please be the flat route for my 1st 100m)


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jan 2016)

bancrobba said:


> Could I please go on the list? I'm in Liverpool so Manchester start should be OK.



You're on the list on post #1

It's 8am from Piccadilly. If you can make that, that's great. The alternative is that you start at Eureka café on the Wirral


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jan 2016)

mike3121 said:


> Has the decision been made as to if it is the flatter or the hillier route? (please be the flat route for my 1st 100m)



The idea is to offer the alternative. Riders can choose either the flatter or hiller alternative to get from Eureka Café to Rhyl. The hillier route is....hillier. But it's more scenic. The flatter route is obviously easier but the A548 isn't particularly nice

I'd suggest making sure you have both routes. When you get to N Wales you can decide how you're feeling. I've a feeling there will be a few doing either route so you won't be on your own no matter which one you choose.

The hillier and flatter routes are almost the same mileage, the difference is about 1000ft of climbing. So maybe faster riders would take the hillier route and probably meet up with less fast riders where the routes converge


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jan 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> *"for Harry, England and St George"*
> 
> ... to Llandudno. On St George's Day. Ironimeter fail.



I don't just throw these things together you know


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jan 2016)

By the way.....to whet one's taste buds

Here's the Marble Arch in Manchester where we will be having our Friday evening pre-ride mini-sesh.






and this is the sort of thing on offer. Pre ride carb loading


----------



## bancrobba (3 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> You're on the list on post #1
> 
> It's 8am from Piccadilly. If you can make that, that's great. The alternative is that you start at Eureka café on the Wirral


Cheers!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (4 Jan 2016)

@nickyboy Just been looking at the maps and one thing I noticed was the Flat route has been amended to stop at Weaverham, but the Hiller option is still on Marbury Park.


----------



## si_c (4 Jan 2016)

Just a quick thought, I'm planning on staying overnight (not booked room yet though) and then riding back the next morning, is it worth making a list of people doing the same, and to where they will be riding back?


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jan 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> @nickyboy Just been looking at the maps and one thing I noticed was the Flat route has been amended to stop at Weaverham, but the Hiller option is still on Marbury Park.



Are you looking at the right link?

Both the links on post#1 show a stop at Weaverham. What you should do is just use the links for reference for now. I will let everyone know when the final, set in stone version is done. Then you can download from the links on post #1


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jan 2016)

si_c said:


> Just a quick thought, I'm planning on staying overnight (not booked room yet though) and then riding back the next morning, is it worth making a list of people doing the same, and to where they will be riding back?



TBH the return run will be a bit freestyle. Folk will start at different times (largely depending on how good their previous night was) and will go at different speeds.

As such I prefer we keep it unorganised. Folk can either arrange something in advance if they know some other returnees or arrange on the Saturday


----------



## mike3121 (16 Jan 2016)

I hope the weather improves by 23rd April
Well I hope it improves well before then so I can get some training in


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jan 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I hope the weather improves by 23rd April
> Well I hope it improves well before then so I can get some training in



Quality bump Mike, I owe you a pint

It's rapidly approaching. The Advance tickets will open up in a couple of weeks I think

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/times_fares/ticket_types/44703.aspx


----------



## Fordy1981 (24 Jan 2016)

I was shown this by a work colleague and I'm very interested. I've convinced the other half to drive down with evening wear and bike rack so it looks on.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Dinner jacket for the casino you mean?



Black tie, carriages at 12. Didn't you get the invite?

@Fordy1981 you are on the list in post#1. Just keep an eye on the thread for updates etc


----------



## rich p (24 Jan 2016)

£96 effing quid for the Travelodge?
Anyone got a better suggestion?
Share?


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> £96 effing quid for the Travelodge?
> Anyone got a better suggestion?
> Share?



A couple of places for about £40 here:

http://www.booking.com/searchresult...ms=1&group_adults=1&group_children=0&lp_bdp=1


----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Jan 2016)

How barmy is this weather, two weeks ago we were getting flooded, for the last week its been -4 in the mornings and today it was 12 deg and i was out in a short sleeve jersey and it still January.


----------



## mike3121 (25 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> £96 effing quid for the Travelodge?
> Anyone got a better suggestion?
> Share?



And there was me thinking the £63 I paid was steep


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> £96 effing quid for the Travelodge?
> Anyone got a better suggestion?
> Share?



You could do an all-nighter. Llandudno is a well know 24 hour party people kinda place

Actually there are loads of alternative places, you just need to make sure there's somewhere to keep the bike overnight


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> £96 effing quid for the Travelodge?
> Anyone got a better suggestion?
> Share?



This is a good place and at the right end of Llandudno.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...Llandudno_Conwy_County_North_Wales_Wales.html

They're not too fussy about their clientele, so even you should get in.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jan 2016)

*QUICK HEADS UP RE ADVANCE TRAIN TICKETS AND BIKE SPACES
*
I think the Advance tickets to Manchester Friday April 22 and from Llandudno April 24 are going to open up in the next few days.

I also think the bike space booking from Llandudno opens up in conjunction with the Advance tickets so you should be able to book a space in the next few days too

http://www.arrivatrainswales.co.uk/Bicycles/

If you find the bike spaces have already been taken on your target train don't worry too much about it. The Arriva Trains Wales staff are rather sanguine about bikes on their trains and I've been on trains from Llandudno with at least a dozen bikes on (rather than the bookable maximum of two)


----------



## TissoT (30 Jan 2016)

Looking at the route .. will 100% of riding be on the road or mixed
Also I am aware there will be mixed ability's what average speeds do you ride at


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jan 2016)

TissoT said:


> Looking at the route .. will 100% of riding be on the road or mixed



100% rideable with a road bike. First 80 miles are on roads. The final 20 miles are on a seaside bike path but the surface is metalled


----------



## TissoT (30 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> 100% rideable with a road bike. First 80 miles are on roads. The final 20 miles are on a seaside bike path but the surface is metalled


Ok Thanks .... Put me down list


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jan 2016)

TissoT said:


> Ok Thanks .... Put me down list



Regarding average speed......

This is not a ride where everyone gets shepherded along in a big group. If folk want to go a bit quicker or a bit slower that's fine. We will have reassembly points at Altrincham (although that's only 10 miles in so we should be reasonably close together). Then at Weaverham where we will stop for a drink and something to eat. Then at Eureka café for lunch and then finally at Bike Hub Rhyl (although the Rhyl stop is optional)

So just roll along with folk who go a similar pace to you. That could be anywhere from 10mph up to 16mph. Then we all get back together again at the designated stops

If you're thinking of stopping over and then cycling back the next day that will typically be a bit faster paced than the outbound


----------



## TissoT (30 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Regarding average speed......
> 
> This is not a ride where everyone gets shepherded along in a big group. If folk want to go a bit quicker or a bit slower that's fine. We will have reassembly points at Altrincham (although that's only 10 miles in so we should be reasonably close together). Then at Weaverham where we will stop for a drink and something to eat. Then at Eureka café for lunch and then finally at Bike Hub Rhyl (although the Rhyl stop is optional)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info .. I may ride it back to Chester the same day and get the Mrs to pick me
up or tempt her to Llandudno for a ice-cream


----------



## BRounsley (1 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Regarding average speed......
> 
> This is not a ride where everyone gets shepherded along in a big group. If folk want to go a bit quicker or a bit slower that's fine. We will have reassembly points at Altrincham (although that's only 10 miles in so we should be reasonably close together). Then at Weaverham where we will stop for a drink and something to eat. Then at Eureka café for lunch and then finally at Bike Hub Rhyl (although the Rhyl stop is optional)
> 
> ...



Is Bike Hub Rhy going to be open this time, sometimes it's nice to get out the rain!!!!!


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2016)

BRounsley said:


> Is Bike Hub Rhy going to be open this time, sometimes it's nice to get out the rain!!!!!



It's open until 5pm. If you miss that it's next stop Llandudno

I'm _hoping_ that with the hour earlier start and perhaps not quite such challenging weather we're in with a shout of getting there before it closes


----------



## Leaway2 (1 Feb 2016)

OK, enough of the "rain talk". Positive waves are required.


----------



## Crackle (1 Feb 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Positive waves


Large ones, like last time, whipped up by the wind. Actually it's ideal training weather today.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> Large ones, like last time, whipped up by the wind. Actually it's ideal training weather today.



Cue jokes about being blown off on the Wirral


----------



## si_c (1 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Cue jokes about being blown off on the Wirral


You only get blown off if you hang around in New Brighton...


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2016)

Advance tickets to Manchester Friday April 22 and from Llandudno April 24 now on sale

I suspect the bookable bike spaces from Llandudno April 23/24 are available now too

Don't forget....buy your ticket from "Llandudno Junction", not "Llandudno"


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Feb 2016)

@User13710 @theclaud 

Still on for this ride?


----------



## theclaud (2 Feb 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> @User13710 @theclaud
> 
> Still on for this ride?


Yes!


----------



## Origamist (2 Feb 2016)

10 quid single booked back to Crewe from LJ at 9.55pm. This means I have to make it to the end this time and sink a few pints with CC's rogues' gallery. Look forward to it...


----------



## mike3121 (3 Feb 2016)

Now the ride starts at 8am? right?
there is a train from Liverpool Lime street arrives at 8.02am
would it be asking to much to delay the start for 2 minutes? or do I get earlier train?


----------



## si_c (3 Feb 2016)

mike3121 said:


> Now the ride starts at 8am? right?
> there is a train from Liverpool Lime street arrives at 8.02am
> would it be asking to much to delay the start for 2 minutes? or do I get earlier train?


I was thinking about that train too, will be getting up super early as it is (I rarely get up before 10 on a saturday if I can ), but most likely I will get the slightly earlier one to MCV, gets in a bit earlier and it's only a few minutes ride over to Piccadilly.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2016)

mike3121 said:


> Now the ride starts at 8am? right?
> there is a train from Liverpool Lime street arrives at 8.02am
> would it be asking to much to delay the start for 2 minutes? or do I get earlier train?



You can ride fast and catch us up 

Actually a couple of minutes late start is no problem but I see @si_c has a good suggestion for Manchester Victoria instead. As he says, it's only a few minutes over to Manchester Piccadilly

Please let me know your final arrangements nearer the time


----------



## mike3121 (3 Feb 2016)

si_c said:


> I was thinking about that train too, will be getting up super early as it is (I rarely get up before 10 on a saturday if I can ), but most likely I will get the slightly earlier one to MCV, gets in a bit earlier and it's only a few minutes ride over to Piccadilly.



There is a train that arrives at Piccadilly at 07.41 but I like the idea of getting the train to Victoria as it is a 1.1m ride and that could make the difference if the ride to Llandudno falls a little short of the 100 mile mark


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2016)

mike3121 said:


> There is a train that arrives at Piccadilly at 07.41 but I like the idea of getting the train to Victoria as it is a 1.1m ride and that could make the difference if the ride to Llandudno falls a little short of the 100 mile mark



The flatter route is officially 98.9 miles so your extra 1.1 sounds just right. If you take the hillier option at Flint then it's 102.4 miles anyway

Worst comes to the worst you can ride up and down Llandudno prom a bit to get the century


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Feb 2016)

Trains now booked. I won't arrive in time for the pre-ride social on the Friday night as my train arrives close to 9pm.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Feb 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> Trains now booked. I won't arrive in time for the pre-ride social on the Friday night as my train arrives close to 9pm.



Still enough time Wanda, still enough time

Just needs a bit of logistics and a desire for good beer


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Feb 2016)

Update: Train scheduled to arrive at 2028 so I may make an appearance after all.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> Update: Train scheduled to arrive at 2028 so I may make an appearance after all.



Great stuff. The pub is a 15 minute walk/5 minute ride from the train station


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 Feb 2016)

I am interested in doing this ride but cannot confirm until much nearer the time. Can I just turn up on the day?


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> I am interested in doing this ride but cannot confirm until much nearer the time. Can I just turn up on the day?



Here's how it works.....

I will stick you on the "Expressions of Interest" list on post #1. This means you will get any PMs that I send out relating to this ride.

A day or two before the ride date I will ask everyone on the Expressions of Interest to confirm whether they are riding or not. This way I know exactly who is turning up and where so we aren't hanging around for someone who isn't turning up anyway. Anyone who doesn't confirm one way or another is assumed to not be riding

As a matter of good manners anyone who says they are riding but has to pull out at the last minute or is running late needs to either post on here (I will ask a rider to keep an eye on the thread on the day of the ride itself) or send me an SMS

Other than that, just keep an eye on the thread for updates etc


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 Feb 2016)

OK got that nickyboy. I would probly stay the night in Llandudno then ride caernarfon (for old time's sake)
next day and back to Bangor for the train home. Work commitments or Mrs t could scupper me though but I will confirm one way or the other. Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Great stuff. The pub is a 15 minute walk/5 minute ride from the train station


Being nosey Nick, are you staying overnight in Manc or going home after the pub?


----------



## nickyboy (6 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Being nosey Nick, are you staying overnight in Manc or going home after the pub?



I'll go home after the pub Friday night. It's only 30 minutes to Glossop. I'm not planning on a monster sesh in any case, need to be up early Saturday. You staying in New Mills?


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'll go home after the pub Friday night. It's only 30 minutes to Glossop. I'm not planning on a monster sesh in any case, need to be up early Saturday. You staying in New Mills?


Probs.


----------



## clid61 (6 Feb 2016)

Hopefully youll let me join you in 2017 as ive aways been away that week last few and this year !


----------



## mike3121 (7 Feb 2016)

update on my train
arrive at Manchester Victoria at 07.45
short ride to Manchester Piccadilly for early arrival for 08.00 start


----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 Feb 2016)

mike3121 said:


> update on my train
> arrive at Manchester Victoria at 07.45
> short ride to Manchester Piccadilly for early arrival for 08.00 start



I have the dilemma of a train that arrives at 7.15 or the next one being 7.54, i know the latter would make me late, so the earlier train it is.
Just had a look at Piccadilly Station and they have a Costa Coffee and Starbucks , so that's me sorted for Breakfast then.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Feb 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I have the dilemma of a train that arrives at 7.15 or the next one being 7.54, i know the latter would make me late, so will have to come on the earlier train and look for a cafe dishing up a good breakfast.



There used to be a great greasy spoon café just outside Piccadilly station but sadly it's now a Waitrose. Finding places open early Saturday morning isn't easy. Greggs is just outside the station and does reasonable breakfast fare. Several places inside Piccadilly but not sure they are the right places for a proper stoke up

It's only 30 easy miles to the first official stop for food in Weaverham so probably no need (but maybe desire) for a humungous brekkie


----------



## theclaud (7 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> There used to be a great greasy spoon café just outside Piccadilly station *but sadly it's now a Waitrose*.


Now there's a sentence you wouldn't hear from @threebikesmcginty.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Feb 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I have the dilemma of a train that arrives at 7.15 or the next one being 7.54, i know the latter would make me late, so the earlier train it is.
> Just had a look at Piccadilly Station and they have a Costa Coffee and Starbucks , so that's me sorted for Breakfast then.



If I recall, there's also a Tesco on the concourse - handy for a breakfast sandwich and for stocking up on snacks/drinks for the ride.


----------



## Kestevan (7 Feb 2016)

Looks like I'm going to have to make my excuses.... Thought I could slide this one in around the numerous family birthdays due between 16 - 21 April.... but just been informed that I was mistaken, and my absence would induce something as far from "fondness" as possible. 

Not wishing to undergo the wrath of Mrs Kes and the Kids I shall have to wish you all a pleasant trip.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Feb 2016)

Kestevan said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to make my excuses.... Thought I could slide this one in around the numerous family birthdays due between 16 - 21 April.... but just been informed that I was mistaken, and my absence would induce something as far from "fondness" as possible.
> 
> Not wishing to undergo the wrath of Mrs Kes and the Kids I shall have to wish you all a pleasant trip.



Congratulations Kes

You are officially this ride's first backslider


----------



## si_c (7 Feb 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I have the dilemma of a train that arrives at 7.15 or the next one being 7.54, i know the latter would make me late, so the earlier train it is.
> Just had a look at Piccadilly Station and they have a Costa Coffee and Starbucks , so that's me sorted for Breakfast then.



There's a 24 hour cafe next to Lime St station in Liverpool. Thats me sorted for breakfast. Plus I won't need to start riding on a full stomach. Also booked my room in Llandudno, £40 at the Broadway hotel, and apparently they're cycle friendly.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 Feb 2016)

si_c said:


> There's a 24 hour cafe next to Lime St station in Liverpool.



So your shipping in Breakfast for us all then, cheers for that.


----------



## si_c (7 Feb 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> So your shipping in Breakfast for us all then, cheers for that.



Ha, 45mins on the train, no bacon can survive that long in my presence.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Feb 2016)

More pre-ride carb loading.....The Marble Arch Cheeseboard







http://beergeekblog.co.uk/2015/04/the-marble-arch-inn-manchester-cheeseboard/


----------



## tommaguzzi (9 Feb 2016)

Well I still don't know if I can get a pass out yet but I've just bought my ticket to Piccadilly. There's commitment for you. (Only 5 and a half quid booking this early though) ;-)


----------



## BRounsley (11 Feb 2016)

Nick, can you stick me up to 5 please. Me + 4.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Feb 2016)

BRounsley said:


> Nick, can you stick me up to 5 please. Me + 4.



Blimey, I should have sold tickets


----------



## BRounsley (11 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey, I should have sold tickets



I did!!!!


----------



## nickyboy (13 Feb 2016)

I'd never ridden the Hilly Route 2 despite offering it on this ride so I did it today. Glossop - Prestatyn taking the hilly route off the A548. To be fair there was a nice Easterly so it was a good day to do it

The hilly inland route is nice compared to the A548. But it is about 5 miles longer and is lumpy. To be honest, if there is a headwind on the day I wouldn't go that way unless you're in good cycling shape. It goes up to 800ft so I think it could be hard going. If conditions aren't good on the day (still or a tailwind) I will probably go the A548 route. Up to each rider of course

And for all you stravaphobes here's the proof. I ended up cycling around Tesco Prestatyn car park to get the imperial century
https://www.strava.com/activities/492742281


----------



## StuAff (13 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'd never ridden the Hilly Route 2 despite offering it on this ride so I did it today. Glossop - Prestatyn taking the hilly route off the A548. To be fair there was a nice Easterly so it was a good day to do it
> 
> The hilly inland route is nice compared to the A548. But it is about 5 miles longer and is lumpy. To be honest, if there is a headwind on the day I wouldn't go that way unless you're in good cycling shape. It goes up to 800ft so I think it could be hard going. If conditions aren't good on the day (still or a tailwind) I will probably go the A548 route. Up to each rider of course
> 
> ...


Riding around a Tesco car park? Devotion to the cause indeed!


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2016)

You could have checked in on or Caravan in Gronant !


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> You could have checked in on or Caravan in Gronant !



I did think of you Fossy when I went through Gronant. I could definitely have done with a cuppa by then, I was freezing and knackered

One other word of warning.....I cycled from Prestatyn to Rhyl and on the far side of Rhyl there is a lot of sand on the cyclepath. I presume the storms deposit it there but I don't know if the local council bother removing it. On the day watch out cos it's a bit tricky cycling through on skinny tyres


----------



## DiddlyDodds (14 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'd never ridden the Hilly Route 2 despite offering it on this ride so I did it today.
> - headwind on the day I wouldn't go that way unless you're in good cycling shape.



I will be more the shape of a Potato than a cycle, but you planted the seed of the optional hilly route, so it has to be done now..


----------



## Freds Dad (14 Feb 2016)

It may now be myself plus 2 but I have a dilemna.
My better half was picking me and my son up from Llandudno with our bikes but the third person makes this impossible, so is anyone coming back on the day who could bring a bike for us? I live near Macclesfield but can collect the bike from you. Obvioulsy someone living nearer to Macc the better.

Also where is the Weaverham meeting point?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (14 Feb 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> Also where is the Weaverham meeting point?




Not sure if its set in stone yet but currently Off Northwich Road CW8 3EU 
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...1s0x487afbeee4ba24dd:0xeb15da973beed8b5?hl=en


----------



## mike3121 (14 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I did think of you Fossy when I went through Gronant. I could definitely have done with a cuppa by then, I was freezing and knackered
> 
> One other word of warning.....I cycled from Prestatyn to Rhyl and on the far side of Rhyl there is a lot of sand on the cyclepath. I presume the storms deposit it there but I don't know if the local council bother removing it. On the day watch out cos it's a bit tricky cycling through on skinny tyres



oh yeah I remember you having a little fall in the sand last year


----------



## si_c (14 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'd never ridden the Hilly Route 2 despite offering it on this ride so I did it today. Glossop - Prestatyn taking the hilly route off the A548. To be fair there was a nice Easterly so it was a good day to do it
> 
> The hilly inland route is nice compared to the A548. But it is about 5 miles longer and is lumpy. To be honest, if there is a headwind on the day I wouldn't go that way unless you're in good cycling shape. It goes up to 800ft so I think it could be hard going. If conditions aren't good on the day (still or a tailwind) I will probably go the A548 route. Up to each rider of course
> 
> ...



Went up kelsterton lane the other week, must admit I didn't enjoy that too much. The first section where it ramps up to around 20% I didn't enjoy at all, made me realise how flat my riding is generally.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Not sure if its set in stone yet but currently Off Northwich Road CW8 3EU
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...1s0x487afbeee4ba24dd:0xeb15da973beed8b5?hl=en



Yes, that's the place and it's set in stone. It's called the Devonshire Bakery and I went there for a coffee yesterday. It's OK, nothing fancy. Does hot drinks, bakery type stuff (like croissants, pasties etc etc), bacon rolls, full brekkies. I anyone wants something like the brekkie I strongly suggest they ring in advance as they may be a bit slow for that, they are more a bakery than anything else

There is also a Co-op and a Tesco Express in the row of shops if people prefer


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2016)

si_c said:


> Went up kelsterton lane the other week, must admit I didn't enjoy that too much. The first section where it ramps up to around 20% I didn't enjoy at all, made me realise how flat my riding is generally.



Come on it's not that bad. The ramp you're on about is 100m at most. The tougher bit if it's a headwind is further on where you're quite exposed. I intend to see how I'm doing on the day and what the weather's like


----------



## si_c (14 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Come on it's not that bad. The ramp you're on about is 100m at most. The tougher bit if it's a headwind is further on where you're quite exposed. I intend to see how I'm doing on the day and what the weather's like


True, if I were used to riding hills it would be no problem. But I'm not. I'm also fat.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Feb 2016)

Sorry fellas, I'm out, have booked a holiday in Italy. Enjoy it, it's a good ride.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Feb 2016)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Sorry fellas, I'm out, have booked a holiday in Italy. Enjoy it, it's a good ride.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE


----------



## DiddlyDodds (28 Feb 2016)

First ride of the year today , a nice 25 miler to see if those hours on the spin o matic made any difference, quite pleased with how it went, stayed on the salty roads as the lanes around here can be a tad dodgy in cold weather.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (28 Feb 2016)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Sorry fellas, I'm out, have booked a holiday in Italy. Enjoy it, it's a good ride.



365 days in a year and you've chose the same one as the Man to Land Ride , thats poor planning may i say, and what does Italy have that the Connahs Quay River Dee Delta cannot offer.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Feb 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> 365 days in a year and you've chose the same one as the Man to Land Ride , thats poor planning may i say, and what does Italy have that the Connahs Quay River Dee Delta can't offer.



The rolling hills of the Cheshire Plain do have a look of Tuscany if you get the light right


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2016)

So, I'm umming and ahhing about where we have our post-ride evening in Llandudno

Last year we went here:

http://www.kingsheadllandudno.co.uk/

Mainly because it was right across the road from the chippy. It was....OK but nothing special to my mind

I'm floating out two alternatives, both of which are close to the chippy or anywhere else for that matter

The ubiquitous 'spoons

https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/pubs/all-pubs/wales/conwy/the-palladium-llandudno

Good range of beer (and food) and of course inexpensive. I had brekky there and it was fine but not sure what it's like on a Saturday night

The Cottage Loaf

http://the-cottageloaf.co.uk/

Does some nice beers it seems and its centrally located. Food seems pricey (for N Wales) so that has to be borne in mind

I'm happy to have feedback then make a decision for the group and I'm pretty relaxed which one is chosen


----------



## Kestevan (1 Mar 2016)

Ooooh,, I might just be back in with a shout of doing this...
Mrs Kes may have taken pity on me... should know by end of week.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2016)

Kestevan said:


> Ooooh,, I might just be back in with a shout of doing this...
> Mrs Kes may have taken pity on me... should know by end of week.



Fingers crossed Kes, if nothing else than for the reason I've got you pencilled in to draft behind all the way back to Glossop on the Sunday


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2016)

User said:


> It was absolutely heaving



So is your preference 'spoons (heaving), Kings Head (dodgy entertainer) or Cottage Loaf (la-de-dah...somewhat)?


----------



## Jaykun85 (2 Mar 2016)

i only live down the road from weaver ham .. would be up for trying it , do you need to be at any specific level ?


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> i only live down the road from weaver ham .. would be up for trying it , do you need to be at any specific level ?



Weaverham to Llandudno is about 70 miles and will be done at a fairly gentle pace. Depending on headwinds etc I would think 10-11mph would suffice to get you there at a reasonable time. You can go faster than that of course if you feel up to it

On this ride I have tried to offer bale-out options in the event that a rider isn't enjoying himself. As such, all the way along the N Wales coast we go past train stations so a rider could hop on a train and be transported to Llandudno (or the other way if you've really had enough). So no danger at all of getting into difficulties if you're not used to that sort of distance of ride

Why not come along to the Devonshire Bakery in Weaverham and ride with us to Eureka Café for a spot of lunch? After that you can decide if you fancy the rest of the ride to Llandudno or not

I'll stick you on the "Expressions of Interest" on post#1 of this thread


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> So is your preference 'spoons (heaving), Kings Head (dodgy entertainer) or Cottage Loaf (la-de-dah...somewhat)?


Who was that geezer who lived in Llandudno and sat on the other side of the room wondering where all the cyclists were?
He seemed astute enough to give us a heads up on post-ride hostelries


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Who was that geezer who lived in Llandudno and sat on the other side of the room wondering where all the cyclists were?
> He seemed astute enough to give us a heads up on post-ride hostelries


It was @Ootini


----------



## Jaykun85 (2 Mar 2016)

Yea ill do that  will have to get out a lot more on my bike once it's back from the shop just to. Make sure I'm up to it as would be nice make it to Llandudno. As can easily get train back I assume


----------



## Freds Dad (2 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> It was @Ootini



Didn't he also agree that we could send a change of clothes etc to a local address hd his wife would bring to the pub?


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> Yea ill do that  will have to get out a lot more on my bike once it's back from the shop just to. Make sure I'm up to it as would be nice make it to Llandudno. As can easily get train back I assume



Yes, there are regular trains back to Chester and beyond. If you prebook a ticket make sure that it is from Llandudno Junction, not Llandudno. Llandudno station in the town is on a short branch line which connects back to Llandudno Junction so it's a waste of time getting on there


----------



## theclaud (2 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Yes, there are regular trains back to Chester and beyond. If you prebook a ticket make sure that it is from Llandudno Junction, not Llandudno. Llandudno station in the town is on a short branch line which connects back to Llandudno Junction so it's a waste of time getting on there


Yes and if you need further information, @rich p's specialist subject is the difference between Llandudno and Llandudno Junction.


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Yes and if you need further information, @rich p's specialist subject is the difference between Llandudno and Llandudno Junction.


The precise difference is £25 in taxi fares


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> The precise difference is £25 in taxi fares



I think this is a story with which I am unfamiliar. Please elaborate. But please don't tell me you rocked up at Llandudno station on Sunday, only to find your train was from Llandudno Junction. I can't believe anyone would make that mistake after I repeatedly told folk it was LJ


----------



## Freds Dad (2 Mar 2016)

I was hoping to get a lift home after the ride but it looks like I'm on the train. What time are we expected to arrive in Llandudno?


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I think this is a story with which I am unfamiliar. Please elaborate. But please don't tell me you rocked up at Llandudno station on Sunday, only to find your train was from Llandudno Junction. I can't believe anyone would make that mistake after I repeatedly told folk it was LJ


You were probably three sheets to the wind when I told you!
I'd managed to book the Llan. Junc. Premier Inn which entailed a lift from Mrs Crackle with the bike and then an expensive taxi to the boozer and back. It's only money...

... to add insult to injury, I was late booking my ticket back from Swansea to Brighton, and the bástards stung me for an 85 quid single fare.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> I was hoping to get a lift home after the ride but it looks like I'm on the train. What time are we expected to arrive in Llandudno?



Million dollar question....

It depends on three things:

1) How fast you can ride
2) How long you want to spend at the stops
3) Headwind/Tailwind

This is not a "keep everyone together" ride. I think we should all be at Eureka café at the same time. After that participants can leave the café when it suits them and can ride at whatever pace they like to Llandudno

I'm estimating arriving Eureka café about 1330. From there it's 48 flat miles to Llandudno. So if you took an hour for lunch there and rode at 12mph you'd arrive Llandudno at 1830. Of course you can spend more time or less time at the café. And you could ride slower or faster

So it's up to you. I wouldn't book a train back from Llandudno Junction much before 1900 if I were you

Absolute worst case scenario is this: There's a howling westerly gale which means you can't get to Llandudno in time to get your train. You can still use your Advance ticket to get on at any of the stations your train stops at on the way to Chester. So you wouldn't miss the train, you might just miss Llandudno. But as I say, worst case scenario


----------



## Jaykun85 (2 Mar 2016)

ill look into the tickets and see what the last train time possible to get home to northwich via chester  

Just got my bike back from the LBS after upgrading to the Ultegra Chain set . looks very nice i have to say. Had a leaflet for the British Cycling Cheshire Ride for Life in September, So though may as well book into that one swell to keep me with some goals to aim for  hopefully


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> ill look into the tickets and see what the last train time possible to get home to northwich via chester
> 
> Just got my bike back from the LBS after upgrading to the Ultegra Chain set . looks very nice i have to say. Had a leaflet for the British Cycling Cheshire Ride for Life in September, So though may as well book into that one swell to keep me with some goals to aim for  hopefully



Last train is a good tactic as quite a few of us will be decamping to the pub once we've had something to eat in Llandudno


----------



## Jaykun85 (2 Mar 2016)

Well if I make it I don't want to disappear too soon  as would be first ride like this pub sounds good though


----------



## I like Skol (2 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> Well if I make it I don't want to disappear too soon  as would be first ride like this pub sounds good though


You can stop off at the pub around the half way point and neck a few pints if you like. We did last year didn't we Nick


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2016)

I like Skol said:


> You can stop off at the pub around the half way point and neck a few pints if you like. We did last year didn't we Nick



We did have probably one more pint than was wise 

Anyway....what are you doing lurking on this thread without sticking your name down?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> We did have probably one more pint than was wise


Story of my life! 

I have been hanging around since you announced it and mostly crying into my beer because I am working that weekend and can't spare the 2 days off needed to join you 

I will be with you in spirit and monitoring progress over the actual weekend via this thread as it gets updated


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Story of my life!
> 
> I have been hanging around since you announced it and mostly crying into my beer because I am working that weekend and can't spare the 2 days off needed to join you
> 
> I will be with you in spirit and monitoring progress over the actual weekend via this thread as it gets updated


Skolly you tart, I've got a twin room booked and all...


----------



## Jaykun85 (2 Mar 2016)

well thats my train ticket booked  last train is 21.29 to get me home to Northwich about 23.00. Hope they will let me take the bike on  as know sometimes they only have limited places.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> well thats my train ticket booked  last train is 21.29 to get me home to Northwich about 23.00. Hope they will let me take the bike on  as know sometimes they only have limited places.



You can book a bike space

http://www.arrivatrainswales.co.uk/Bicycles/

There are two bookable spaces per train. What a booked space gets you is a guarantee you can put your bike in the official "bike bay" on the train and there are straps to hold it secure. You automatically get a seat reservation close to the bike if you do this

Having said that, Arriva Trains Wales seem very relaxed about bikes and I've seen at least a dozen on a train from Llandudno with no objections from the staff. Not that there should be many bikes at 21.29 though. It's about a 15 minute ride from central Llandudno to Llandudno Junction (quantity of beer consumed dependent of course)


----------



## I like Skol (3 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Skolly you tart, I've got a twin room booked and all...


Thanks Rich, rub salt in the wound why don't you! Not only am I missing the cycling highlight of the year but have turned down a hot date too.....


----------



## Jaykun85 (4 Mar 2016)

well train ticket booked and cycle spaces allocated for last train from Llandudno Junction. So now i have to make it to the end  or i won't be getting my moneys worth  I best get training haha


----------



## nickyboy (4 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> well train ticket booked and cycle spaces allocated for last train from Llandudno Junction. So now i have to make it to the end  or i won't be getting my moneys worth  I best get training haha



From Weaverham it's a pretty easy ride although 70 miles is not to be sniffed at. There's about 10 miles of ups and downs to get to Mouldsworth, after which it is very flat indeed. Just a couple of steep little climbs before you get to Llandudno and that's about it. Just make sure you can sit on your bike for long enough, that's all the training you'll need


----------



## Jaykun85 (4 Mar 2016)

I've done 50 miles in one day. Once i get in the mind set and just get on with it I'm quite happy  looking forward to it when the weather bucks up I gonna head out and try some long distance runs to wilmslow to the airport and back. 
I don't need to bring much do I .. just what i can fit in my bike and pockets and course money for some food ad beer at the pub?


----------



## doughnut (5 Mar 2016)

Hotel is now booked and I'm ready to go. 

My wife is signed up to drop me off in the car at Piccadilly and meet me at Llandudno again. So same as last year, if you have a bag you want carrying to Llandudno, then feel free to chuck it in the back of our car at Piccadilly. 

She stopped at Marbury for a morning jog on the way last year, and was available to pick up the first person who had a mechanical (unfortunately it was me), so she might help if anyone gets into difficulty. The only rule is that if she picks you up, then you aren't allowed to cry like a baby all the way to Llandudno in the car because your bike is broken - she had enough of that last year.


----------



## Jaykun85 (5 Mar 2016)

Just had delivered the Brunton Day Pack for my Go Pro. so gives 5.5 times more recording time .. think thats about 10 hours in total. So think i may take a time lapse video of the ride to Llandudno if i strap it to the front of my bike


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2016)

Room booked, train booked so all I need to do is get back on a fecking bike.
Still, there's plenty of time to get fit, isn't there? Is @MossCommuter coming for a few post-ride jars this year?


----------



## nickyboy (7 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Room booked, train booked so all I need to do is get back on a fecking bike.
> Still, there's plenty of time to get fit, isn't there? Is @MossCommuter coming for a few post-ride jars this year?



The issue isn't your fitness stopping you completing the ride. The issue is can I stop you drinking too much of this stuff the night before







http://www.marblebeers.com/our-beers/brew-900/


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter might be available for both the pre- and post- ride drinky poos


----------



## nickyboy (7 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> MossCommuter might be available for both the pre- and post- ride drinky poos



Pre and post drinks, just missing the ride bit in the middle.

I like your style


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Pre and post drinks, just missing the ride bit in the middle.
> 
> I like your style


I'll cycle to the station _both_ times.


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> MossCommuter might be available for both the pre- and post- ride drinky poos


I didn't think there was any doubt.


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2016)

I'm a doubt for the pre-ride drinks. Not sure if it's good form to turn up at a friends house to stay and immediately bugger off for a píss up!


----------



## nickyboy (7 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Bring them with you?



It's a rather good pub. There will be excellent beer and cheese. And the CCers are proper friendly folk (apart from the weird ones and we all know which ones they are)

What's not to like?


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2016)

It's possible, but my legendary willpower (or lack thereof, when beer is involved) may be a factor in my decision.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> It's possible, but my legendary willpower (or lack thereof, when beer is involved) may be a factor in my decision.



You might as well bring the bike and pull and all-nighter in the city of 24 Hour Party People


----------



## tommaguzzi (14 Mar 2016)

OK Nicky I have just booked a room in a b and b, I have a train ticket to Manchester and have just today been out for a 60 miler up and down the peak district hills with no problems so I reckon I'm good to go.
See you at Piccadilly sat 23rd


----------



## mike3121 (14 Mar 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> OK Nicky I have just booked a room in a b and b, I have a train ticket to Manchester and have just today been out for a 60 miler up and down the peak district hills with no problems so I reckon I'm good to go.
> See you at Piccadilly sat 23rd



Ahhhhhh yes training, that could be a good idea, I will put that on my 'to do' list


----------



## nickyboy (14 Mar 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> OK Nicky I have just booked a room in a b and b, I have a train ticket to Manchester and have just today been out for a 60 miler up and down the peak district hills with no problems so I reckon I'm good to go.
> See you at Piccadilly sat 23rd



Great stuff. 60 miles in the Peak District is a lot harder than this ride so it sounds like it'll be a walk in the park for you. This ride is much more a case of "can my arse cope with 8-9 hours in the saddle?"

For those with good memories, rather disturbingly the weeks before the ride in 2015 were full of pleasant Spring weather with delicious light easterlies. Only for it to break rather spectacularly the day before the ride. Rather similar weather pattern we are developing now


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Mar 2016)

*Makes note to include wet weather gear to weekend luggage*


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Only for it to break rather spectacularly the day before the ride. Rather similar weather pattern we are developing now


You little ray of sunshine Nick!


----------



## nickyboy (15 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> You little ray of sunshine Nick!



For all you amateur meteorologists out there, we are enjoying an Omega Block at the moment. Gonna break down sometime next week though

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_(meteorology)


----------



## Jaykun85 (17 Mar 2016)

When ding the ride where do we meet up in Weaverham and what time?

After more money being spent have also managed to get a decent set up for my Garmin Edge and GoPro so can do a time lapse film of the trip


----------



## mythste (17 Mar 2016)

Oh! I didnt see this! I'm spending most weekends in Manchester at the moment so would love to tag along. I'll okay it with the better half - provided no one minds! I'll get the train back from llandudno.


----------



## Jaykun85 (17 Mar 2016)

mythste said:


> Oh! I didnt see this! I'm spending most weekends in Manchester at the moment so would love to tag along. I'll okay it with the better half - provided no one minds! I'll get the train back from llandudno.



im getting the train back  already have my ticket .. i just have to make it there before 21.30


----------



## nickyboy (17 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> When ding the ride where do we meet up in Weaverham and what time?
> 
> After more money being spent have also managed to get a decent set up for my Garmin Edge and GoPro so can do a time lapse film of the trip



Meet at Devonshire Bakery
http://www.devonshire-bakery.co.uk/our-shops/

It's 30 miles from Piccadilly and we're leaving at 0800 so we will be there 1100 latest, hopefully a touch earlier


----------



## nickyboy (17 Mar 2016)

mythste said:


> Oh! I didnt see this! I'm spending most weekends in Manchester at the moment so would love to tag along. I'll okay it with the better half - provided no one minds! I'll get the train back from llandudno.



No problem. I'll put you on the "Expressions of Interest" list on post #1 of this thread

Regarding booking the train back from Llandudno, make sure you book it from Llandudno Junction, not Llandudno. I wouldn't plan to be in Llandudno much earlier than 1900 and we'll be going to the pub after the ride so you may want to factor that in


----------



## mythste (17 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> No problem. I'll put you on the "Expressions of Interest" list on post #1 of this thread
> 
> Regarding booking the train back from Llandudno, make sure you book it from Llandudno Junction, not Llandudno. I wouldn't plan to be in Llandudno much earlier than 1900 and we'll be going to the pub after the ride so you may want to factor that in



I'm a railcard holder so advance booking shouldnt be a problem. anyone know if theyre fussy about bikes on carriages around that way?


----------



## nickyboy (17 Mar 2016)

mythste said:


> I'm a railcard holder so advance booking shouldnt be a problem. anyone know if theyre fussy about bikes on carriages around that way?



Very unfussy. Officially 2 spaces but I've been on the train there with at least a dozen cyclists without a grumble from the staff. If you want to be really safe you can book a space (providing there are spaces left) on your chosen train

http://www.arrivatrainswales.co.uk/Bicycles/


----------



## mythste (17 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Very unfussy. Officially 2 spaces but I've been on the train there with at least a dozen cyclists without a grumble from the staff. If you want to be really safe you can book a space (providing there are spaces left) on your chosen train
> 
> http://www.arrivatrainswales.co.uk/Bicycles/



Sweet. Final question (for now) are people shlepping panniers? Or have you all got deep jersey pockets?


----------



## nickyboy (17 Mar 2016)

mythste said:


> Sweet. Final question (for now) are people shlepping panniers? Or have you all got deep jersey pockets?



Don't recall too many panniers from last year. I'll just carry a few bits and bobs in my jersey pockets

A good option for you is to make contact with @doughnut who is doing the ride. His wife is driving to Llandudno from Manchester Piccadilly and has offered to transport bags for people


----------



## Prometheus (17 Mar 2016)

Jackson's bridge now that brings back memoires.
Still the best way to cross the Mersey safely.
But I now swing down to Ashley, 
suggestion there's a good campsite at Prestatyn but they are nervous of groups.
If you need me to pour oil on water, let me know and I will do my best.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Mar 2016)

mythste said:


> Sweet. Final question (for now) are people shlepping panniers? Or have you all got deep jersey pockets?




I may have a pannier or similar as I'm up from London the night before and staying over in Llandudno til the Sunday. Might need to contact @doughnut re a baggage drop if that is still an option nearer time.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Mar 2016)

I had 4 panniers on the last trip as I had planned to camp rough so carried a sleeping bag and lots of other stuff. I wouldn't be worried about carrying just one, where else are you going to put your biscuits, flap jacks and rain coat (you WILL need this! )

EDIT: Don't forget your dinner suit for the evening......


----------



## nickyboy (18 Mar 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Don't forget your dinner suit for the evening......



I understand 'spoons are very strict on evening dress code, you have been warned. Thanks Skol


----------



## I like Skol (18 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I understand 'spoons are very strict on evening dress code, you have been warned. Thanks Skol


I'm sure they don't allow flip flops!


----------



## nickyboy (18 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Quite right too. If you want to wear flip flops, you should drink cans on the beach.



Don't forget that, as ride leader, I decide the drinking location. So if I is on the beach, we all is on the beach


----------



## mythste (18 Mar 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I had 4 panniers on the last trip as I had planned to camp rough so carried a sleeping bag and lots of other stuff. I wouldn't be worried about carrying just one, where else are you going to put your biscuits, flap jacks and rain coat (you WILL need this! )
> 
> EDIT: Don't forget your dinner suit for the evening......



I think I might end up staying in llandudno one way or another. Plus having panniers is a pretty good excuse for why I'm so slow


----------



## Jaykun85 (18 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> No problem. I'll put you on the "Expressions of Interest" list on post #1 of this thread
> 
> Regarding booking the train back from Llandudno, make sure you book it from Llandudno Junction, not Llandudno. I wouldn't plan to be in Llandudno much earlier than 1900 and we'll be going to the pub after the ride so you may want to factor that in


The last train to get me home to northwich is at 9.30 .. would assume that that is least one from llandudno as it goes via chester


----------



## Jaykun85 (18 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Meet at Devonshire Bakery
> http://www.devonshire-bakery.co.uk/our-shops/
> 
> It's 30 miles from Piccadilly and we're leaving at 0800 so we will be there 1100 latest, hopefully a touch earlier



i can just hang around the bakery and treat myself to a iced bun  or two while waiting though there some others leaving from the same spot so least have someone to talk too.


----------



## mythste (21 Mar 2016)

Got the okay from the better half, who also has some space to leave some gear in Whally Range in manchester, if that helps anyone.

Think I'll be staying in Llandudno on the saturday, and I'll be up for a half on Friday night if people are around. Bought some new socks in anticipation. Off the wall me.


----------



## Jaykun85 (21 Mar 2016)

now that the date is getting closer my bike seems to never be out the local bike shop .. always something going wrong with it .. just hope its behaving soon


----------



## si_c (22 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> now that the date is getting closer my bike seems to never be out the local bike shop .. always something going wrong with it .. just hope its behaving soon


Hmm, that's a difficult one. New Bike?


----------



## nickyboy (22 Mar 2016)

I am now the proud possessor of one of the Cycle Chat jerseys that are travelling around the country by bike. Picked it up this morning from Buxton

The idea is that I will bring it on the Llandudno ride and pass it on to one of you. The only rule is that it has to be someone who is cycling back from Llandudno but there are a few going to Liverpool and Manchester.

Can someone volunteer to take it off me? The idea is that you then arrange a meet up with another CCer and pass the jersey on. This one is heading vaguely North-ish







Here's the jersey relay thread

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/who-has-the-jersey.176980/


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I am now the proud possessor of one of the Cycle Chat jerseys that are travelling around the country by bike. Picked it up this morning from Buxton
> 
> Can someone volunteer to take it off me? The idea is that you then arrange a meet up with another CCer and pass the jersey on. This one is heading vaguely North-ish
> 
> View attachment 122425


Does it fit and will you wash it before handing it on?


----------



## Jaykun85 (22 Mar 2016)

si_c said:


> Hmm, that's a difficult one. New Bike?



No still my felt but i have upgraded a lot .. maybe they are just bedding in haha got it back now so will take it for a ride and see  lets just hope it was a new cable that it needed


----------



## tommaguzzi (22 Mar 2016)

I am may be riding back to at least Manchester on Sunday but cannot confirm as it depends entirely on my beer consumption/self control on Saturday night.
Also you lot will be the first CCers I have met in the Lycra ( whats that they say about going unaccompanied to meet people off the interweb?) and so i would have no idea who to hand it on to, therefore i am probably not the ideal choice.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Mar 2016)

Here's the new Marble beer on at the Marble Arch







@User 

I wonder if the name will make the beer more or less popular with CCers? More, surely?


----------



## mythste (22 Mar 2016)

Mrs MythSte "So you're going out to have a drink and meet and greet the night before?"

Me "yup"

"and you're cycling 100 miles the next day?"

"yup..."

"HAH, okay then. You're making your own brew in the morning"


----------



## si_c (22 Mar 2016)

mythste said:


> Mrs MythSte "So you're going out to have a drink and meet and greet the night before?"
> 
> Me "yup"
> 
> ...



Not entirely dissimilar to the conversation with Mrs C, 

"You're getting up at what time to go for a bike ride?"
"How far?"
"And you're riding back after drinking?"
"I'm not helping if you feel sick on sunday"


----------



## Jaykun85 (24 Mar 2016)

Right .. I'm gonna fire off my stupid question  

I have never done a long ride like this before. So this will be my first. 
As i am planning to stay till the last train in llandudno, i can't be in my cycling gear all day and all night so will need to take some joggers or something with me. 
So my question is should i invest in a back pack for long cycles like this to put all my gear in. I was looking on evans cycles and they are about £50 
Will any of you guys going on the trip be doing the same ???
Or will i be glared at with distane while you hurtle past shouting "noooooob"


----------



## nickyboy (24 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> Right .. I'm gonna fire off my stupid question
> 
> I have never done a long ride like this before. So this will be my first.
> As i am planning to stay till the last train in llandudno, i can't be in my cycling gear all day and all night so will need to take some joggers or something with me.
> ...



OK...some comments

I will be staying in my cycling gear all evening. I'm not taking a backpack or similar, just staying in my gear. I am just taking (much to everyone's amusement last year) some flip flops to wear in the evening

Nobody minds what you carry with you or how you carry it. There will be panniers, backpacks etc etc. I just prefer to travel very light

It might be worth contacting @doughnut . His wife is driving from Manchester to Llandudno and has offered to transport bags for riders. I don't know if she is planning to go to Weaverham or not though. If not then your options are just stay in your gear like me or use a backpack or similar

Push comes to shove, why not contact another Weaverham starter and see if you can share a bag or whatever?


----------



## si_c (24 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> OK...some comments
> I will be staying in my cycling gear all evening. I'm not taking a backpack or similar, just staying in my gear. I am just taking (much to everyone's amusement last year) some flip flops to wear in the evening
> Nobody minds what you carry with you or how you carry it. There will be panniers, backpacks etc etc. I just prefer to travel very light
> It might be worth contacting @doughnut . His wife is driving from Manchester to Llandudno and has offered to transport bags for riders. I don't know if she is planning to go to Weaverham or not though. If not then your options are just stay in your gear like me or use a backpack or similar
> Push comes to shove, why not contact another Weaverham starter and see if you can share a bag or whatever?



I'm staying overnight, so will be taking a backpack with me on the ride. Most of my riding is done with bag of varying weights so I'm used to it. I'll be carrying waterproofs and so on, plus a light change of clothes for the evening. If you're thinking of taking one I'd go for a ride with one first, not everyone likes the extra weight on their backs. 

For what it's worth I got my bag from Evans, its a Deuter bag, about £50 or so, but it's perfect as my commuting bag, with space for laptop etc etc.


----------



## mythste (24 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> Right .. I'm gonna fire off my stupid question
> 
> I have never done a long ride like this before. So this will be my first.
> As i am planning to stay till the last train in llandudno, i can't be in my cycling gear all day and all night so will need to take some joggers or something with me.
> ...



I'm still waiting to hear if doughnuts wonderful better half is free for a little more gear to go with her, if not a backpack might be a bit much if you've never done 100 miles before. You're welcome to put some (lightweight!) casual clothes in my panniers if it comes to it.


----------



## doughnut (24 Mar 2016)

mythste said:


> I'm still waiting to hear if doughnuts wonderful better half is free for a little more gear to go with her, if not a backpack might be a bit much if you've never done 100 miles before. You're welcome to put some (lightweight!) casual clothes in my panniers if it comes to it.


Mrs doughnut is still planning on being available for bags at Piccadilly, for delivery at the pub in Llandudno. At the moment she's not planning on stopping anywhere else on the way, I'm afraid. Last year, we parked the car for about 20 mins in the free car park at Piccadilly just before the ride started and people lobbed the bags in then. 

Last years people carrier is gone and the car is now a Vauxhall Astra estate - still plenty of room for bags though and if her broom wagon skills are required, then there's enough room for one bike inside without taking any wheels off.

Closer to the time I will post a message so that I can find out who wants bags carried - then I will know to wait for you before my wife drives off.


----------



## mythste (24 Mar 2016)

doughnut said:


> Mrs doughnut is still planning on being available for bags at Piccadilly, for delivery at the pub in Llandudno. At the moment she's not planning on stopping anywhere else on the way, I'm afraid. Last year, we parked the car for about 20 mins in the free car park at Piccadilly just before the ride started and people lobbed the bags in then.
> 
> Last years people carrier is gone and the car is now a Vauxhall Astra estate - still plenty of room for bags though and if her broom wagon skills are required, then there's enough room for one bike inside without taking any wheels off.
> 
> Closer to the time I will post a message so that I can find out who wants bags carried - then I will know to wait for you before my wife drives off.



Thats great news - and very kind! Thanks doughnut.


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2016)

If I'm staying overnight, as I'm joining at Eureka I shall be carrying a single pannier. A single pannier, I'm saying it now so single pannierists can get frothy beforehand.

As it is, I still haven't booked anything.


----------



## mythste (24 Mar 2016)

User said:


> You'll just go round and round in circles.



Its cheaper than a Garmin and always gets him home.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Mar 2016)

Having not been on many of the Chat rides putting faces to names is not easy, even to the point of when we got to the Eureka Cafe last year we walked straight past a couple of the lads who where starting there and had out dinner at the other end of the cafe.
We have all seen the names on here countless times but had no idea what each other looked like, unlike Adrian who does actualy look like the wise old elf 
So what about a mug shot line up to get some names to faces before the ride


----------



## nickyboy (24 Mar 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Having not been on many of the Chat rides putting faces to names is not easy, even to the point of when we got to the Eureka Cafe last year we walked straight past a couple of the lads who where starting there and had out dinner at the other end of the cafe.
> We have all seen the names on here countless times but had no idea what each other looked like, unlike Adrian who does actualy look like the wise old elf
> So what about a mug shot line up to get some names to faces before the ride



Go on then....I'm obviously still looking to lose a few pounds before the big day


----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Mar 2016)

From what i remember Nick, id say add a few more pounds and loose the hair, anyway whos that fatty in the photo he cant even get his top button fastened


----------



## si_c (24 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Go on then....I'm obviously still looking to lose a few pounds before the big day


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Having not been on many of the Chat rides putting faces to names is not easy, even to the point of when we got to the Eureka Cafe last year we walked straight past a couple of the lads who where starting there and had out dinner at the other end of the cafe.
> We have all seen the names on here countless times but had no idea what each other looked like, unlike Adrian who does actualy look like the wise old elf
> So what about a mug shot line up to get some names to faces before the ride


Last years thread has a lot of us in. Pictures start at about page 70

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/m...l-hill-climb-sausage-challenge.168795/page-70

As there's not so many of us starting at the Eureka this year, I shall be keeping a careful eye out for arrivals


----------



## Jaykun85 (24 Mar 2016)

mythste said:


> I'm still waiting to hear if doughnuts wonderful better half is free for a little more gear to go with her, if not a backpack might be a bit much if you've never done 100 miles before. You're welcome to put some (lightweight!) casual clothes in my panniers if it comes to it.



thats very kind of you .. i was just gonna take some jogging pants to put over my gear when get there
Ill go to evans this week sometime see the bags they have as would take a pair of converse too .. plus may be better to get one for in the future


----------



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2016)

doughnut said:


> if her broom wagon skills are required, then there's enough room for one bike inside without taking any wheels off.


That's you sorted then Doughnut


----------



## theclaud (24 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> If I'm staying overnight, as I'm joining at Eureka I shall be carrying a single pannier. A single pannier, I'm saying it now so single pannierists can get frothy beforehand.



Hmmmm. Which side will you be carrying it?


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Hmmmm. Which side will you be carrying it?


Single panniers are always carried on the right. You may have seen them on the left but that's wrong. Unless we are amongst our continental cousins.


----------



## theclaud (24 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Single panniers are always carried on the right. You may have seen them on the left but that's wrong. Unless we are amongst our continental cousins.


Phew. For a moment I thought we were going to have to shoot you and leave you in a ditch. Which would have been terribly sad.


----------



## mythste (25 Mar 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Having not been on many of the Chat rides putting faces to names is not easy, even to the point of when we got to the Eureka Cafe last year we walked straight past a couple of the lads who where starting there and had out dinner at the other end of the cafe.
> We have all seen the names on here countless times but had no idea what each other looked like, unlike Adrian who does actualy look like the wise old elf
> So what about a mug shot line up to get some names to faces before the ride



I intend to be recognised only by my thunderous legs.


----------



## YahudaMoon (25 Mar 2016)

Hi

Ive been reading this post over the last few month, can I play out also 

Though Im not 100% sure if I can make it?, If I do, It'll only be as far as the Eureka Cafe, so I'll be cycling back to Manchester as I don't fancy spending anytime in Wales or getting the train back

Thanks

John


----------



## mythste (25 Mar 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive been reading this post over the last few month, can I play out also
> 
> ...



What did the Welsh do to you?


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive been reading this post over the last few month, can I play out also
> 
> ...



I'll pop you on the Expressions of Interest list on post#1

A couple of days before the ride I'll ask for confirmations from everyone as regards whether they're riding or not. You will need to let me know one way or another then


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VFuHj9_Tgw


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> Sorry Nick, I won't be there this year. There's a clash with a Friday Night Ride to Whitstable and, among other things, finances dictate that I choose the cheaper option. Hopefully you'll be running this ride again next year, it's a really good one. Then I might manage to do all of it .



What a pity but thanks for letting me know. Let's hope you can make a subsequent one


----------



## theclaud (26 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> Sorry Nick, I won't be there this year. There's a clash with a Friday Night Ride to Whitstable and, among other things, finances dictate that I choose the cheaper option. Hopefully you'll be running this ride again next year, it's a really good one. Then I might manage to do all of it .


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2016)

I too will be going to Whitstable but hoping to make v3. It's a Good Ride I Haven't Done Yet, which is reason enough to want to do it for me!


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Mar 2016)

@User13710 Unlike greatly.


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2016)

If it's of any use to anyone, I have a free train ticket, with a bike reservation, from Euston to Stockport on Thursday 21st April. Bit of a long shot !


----------



## YahudaMoon (26 Mar 2016)

mythste said:


> What did the Welsh do to you?



My bike doesn't like trains and I have some monkey business to attend to


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Mar 2016)

@nickyboy It will be me +1 now.


----------



## mythste (31 Mar 2016)

Just booked my B&B in Llandudno. Commited now! Heas up, theres still some places left on Air BNB. I just emailed a let and asked if they had space for my bike, which they did! Job done, and £40 all in


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

I'll try on this thread for a bit of local knowledge advice.
I'm going to cycle back to Chester on the Sunday, thence onto the Peak District. I don't fancy retracing the coastal route and googlemaps has suggested the following...
I'm more than happy to wing it but someone may know of a more scenic, interesting route.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I'll try on this thread for a bit of local knowledge advice.
> I'm going to cycle back to Chester on the Sunday, thence onto the Peak District. I don't fancy retracing the coastal route and googlemaps has suggested the following...
> I'm more than happy to wing it but someone may know of a more scenic, interesting route.
> 
> View attachment 123435


I'm out all day but I'll PM you something this weekend. You're doing something like the hillier route to Llandudno in reverse. I've got the route from Chester to Glossop as I'm riding back. I can easily modify this slightly for New Mills


----------



## mythste (1 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I'll try on this thread for a bit of local knowledge advice.
> I'm going to cycle back to Chester on the Sunday, thence onto the Peak District. I don't fancy retracing the coastal route and googlemaps has suggested the following...
> I'm more than happy to wing it but someone may know of a more scenic, interesting route.
> 
> View attachment 123435



I may well join you on this - if you'll have me! I'll have a nosey through some maps later on today


----------



## si_c (1 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> I may well join you on this - if you'll have me! I'll have a nosey through some maps later on today



Same, I was planning on riding back on Sunday, likely heading towards Eureka then home, but if there's a few heading to Chester, I can go that way instead.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

More than welcome guys.
Cheers Nicky, I'm heading for Hartington after Chester but don't put in too much effort on my behalf.


----------



## si_c (1 Apr 2016)

Just had a proper look at the route, seems pretty reasonable to me, a slightly steeper bit in the middle, but otherwise quite flat.

Specced out a route for me to get more or less home from, runs down the greenway rather than along the dee, but not a huge amount of difference to be honest, although the greenway is a bit more sheltered.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12872651

Edit: Not decided whether I would follow this route all the way home or go down burton marshes. If it's a nice day I'd rather do the latter, it's a bit shorter, but a much prettier ride.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> More than welcome guys.
> Cheers Nicky, I'm heading for Hartington after Chester but don't put in too much effort on my behalf.



Rich, I've had a look but going to Hartington throws a spanner in my routeplanning works. It involves a load of roads I don't know well at all through Middlewitch etc. So I'm not very confident in sending you the best way.

The bit I do know is from the last 20 miles or so. You need to go via Tittesworth Reservoir (visitor centre has excellent café), Elkstone, Warslow, Hulme End to Hartington. I can map that bit for you if you like, just let me know

For info, I will go back to Glossop via either the flat or hilly outbound route depending on how knackered (and hungover) I am. So we can do the first stretch on the coastal path back o Rhyl together if you fancy it


----------



## 400bhp (2 Apr 2016)

If the weather is OK & I'm not away I'll join the gang for a few hours.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Apr 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> @nickyboy It will be me +1 now.



What time are you planning to be outside Dulux? 9am?


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2016)

400bhp said:


> What time are you planning to be outside Dulux? 9am?



Yup. 0800 sharp from Piccadilly and it's about 10 flat miles to Dulux with loads of traffic lights etc so 0900 sounds right


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2016)

400bhp said:


> If the weather is OK & I'm not away I'll join the gang for a few hours.



I've seen how fast you are on Strava (N Moggy?) so we'll send you on ahead to Eureka with our food orders


----------



## Freds Dad (5 Apr 2016)

I've just got home to be surprised by SWMBO who has booked us a trip to Portugal next week. We arrive back late on Friday 22nd so it may be touch and go if I make Saturday's ride. How late can I leave it to let you know?


----------



## nickyboy (5 Apr 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> I've just got home to be surprised by SWMBO who has booked us a trip to Portugal next week. We arrive back late on Friday 22nd so it may be touch and go if I make Saturday's ride. How late can I leave it to let you know?



You need to post something on here before we depart 0800 Saturday 23rd


----------



## Freds Dad (5 Apr 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Apr 2016)

Just done a little recce along the front from The Beaches Hotel, Prestatyn to Llanddulas and can confirm that the coast path is largely clear of sand and is entirely rideable


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Just done a little recce along the front from The Beaches Hotel, Prestatyn to Llanddulas and can confirm that the coast path is largely clear of sand and is entirely rideable



Are you down here now. I'm here too.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Just done a little recce along the front from The Beaches Hotel, Prestatyn to Llanddulas and can confirm that the coast path is largely clear of sand and is entirely rideable



Yebbut....is that "rideable" for you....with your bunny hops, track stands, wheelies etc etc??

It was a bit dodgy when I rode some of that a month ago so hopefully no more storms and we should be nice and clear


----------



## nickyboy (5 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> Are you down here now. I'm here too.



You going to be around 23rd? Some will be taking the hilly inland route which must go very close to you when it drops into Gronant? In any case, if you want a few slowish miles on the front with us you're more than welcome


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> You going to be around 23rd? Some will be taking the hilly inland route which must go very close to you when it drops into Gronant? In any case, if you want a few slowish miles on the front with us you're more than welcome



We may be here, but I'd need a ruddy tow rope !!


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Yebbut....is that "rideable" for you....with your bunny hops, track stands, wheelies etc etc??
> 
> It was a bit dodgy when I rode some of that a month ago so hopefully no more storms and we should be nice and clear



It's clear - I rode Gronant to Rhyl and back. A couple of light patches, but nothing to stop a road bike.


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2016)

Did I mention I had 2.4" knobblies


----------



## rich p (5 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> Did I mention I had 2.4" knobblies


No Fossy, but never mind that, what tyres were you using?


----------



## I like Skol (6 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> Are you down here now. I'm here too.


Flying one day visit. Some friends of the family hire a van at the Llanddulas Beach Caravan Park. I was safely back in England when I posted.....



nickyboy said:


> Yebbut....is that "rideable" for you....with your bunny hops, track stands, wheelies etc etc??


Youngest Skol Jnr did the ride on his Triban 3, which I think has 23c tyres and his bike handling is not a patch on mine.

One thing I will say, we rode from Llanddulas to Prestatyn very quickly but, once on the return trip into the headwind progress was much, much slower. I hope the wind is blowing from the East for your ride on 23rd.


----------



## mythste (6 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Flying one day visit. Some friends of the family hire a van at the Llanddulas Beach Caravan Park. I was safely back in England when I posted.....
> 
> 
> Youngest Skol Jnr did the ride on his Triban 3, which I think has 23c tyres and his bike handling is not a patch on mine.
> ...



Easterlies in April? Pah. I'm working on some aero fairings to combat the gales we'll face!


----------



## nickyboy (6 Apr 2016)

*Cycling back Sunday - routes*

I plan to cycle back on Sunday and I know a few others are planning something similar. If the weather is really bad and it's hosing down I'm just going to buy a train ticket and forget the ride home. As such, I have plotted a couple of routing alternatives

You're more than welcome to plot your own route back but I will do one of these depending on how I'm feeling in the morning. Plan is miss out Eureka as it would add unnecessary miles on an already longish ride. We go past a few cafes and supermarkets en route so food shouldn't be a problem

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12293484
This basically takes the flat, fast NCN5/A548 route back towards Chester, skirts around N Chester then picks up our Saturday outbound route after that.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12960826
This takes the hilly, scenic route back to Chester that is available on the Saturday outbound. It is then the same as the route above

So feel free to import these routes and chop them about to suit your final destination


----------



## si_c (6 Apr 2016)

Looks like a westerley wind http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/llandudno/ll30-2/daily-weather-forecast/322302?day=18, sunday looks a bit better. Manchester forecast is for no rain, so it's looking like we should be mostly dry. Wind is going to be brutal on the coast road, might actually be easier to ride the hilly route


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> Looks like a westerley wind http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/llandudno/ll30-2/daily-weather-forecast/322302?day=18, sunday looks a bit better. Manchester forecast is for no rain, so it's looking like we should be mostly dry. Wind is going to be brutal on the coast road, might actually be easier to ride the hilly route


Still far enough away to change dramatically. However I will be disappointed if it's not apocalyptic weather again.

I might cycle back on the Sunday but there are a few possibilities in the air at the moment so I'll see.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> a few possibilities in the air at the moment.



Helicopter transfer? You Wirral folk......


----------



## mythste (6 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> Looks like a westerley wind http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/llandudno/ll30-2/daily-weather-forecast/322302?day=18, sunday looks a bit better. Manchester forecast is for no rain, so it's looking like we should be mostly dry. Wind is going to be brutal on the coast road, might actually be easier to ride the hilly route



I dont think itll be too bad. Arm and leg warmers at the ready though.


----------



## si_c (6 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> I dont think itll be too bad. Arm and leg warmers at the ready though.



Should be fine once you get going, been riding in a t-shirt all week on my commute, plenty warm enough.


----------



## Andrew Br (6 Apr 2016)

I'm out I'm afraid: new job has shifts and I'm rostered to be working that weekend.
I can meet visitors from London Village and have a coffee/beer provided it's not too late on the Friday night.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Apr 2016)

Andrew Br said:


> I'm out I'm afraid: new job has shifts and I'm rostered to be working that weekend.
> I can meet visitors from London Village and have a coffee/beer provided it's not too late on the Friday night.



What a pity. I am hopeful that coffee will not....I repeat "not".....be available on Friday evening


----------



## mythste (6 Apr 2016)

Is anyone around this sunday AM for a wee "whatever the weather" blast? I'm in manchester most weekends at the moment but really don't know the area that well.


----------



## theclaud (6 Apr 2016)

Andrew Br said:


> I'm out I'm afraid: new job has shifts and I'm rostered to be working that weekend.


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Apr 2016)

Andrew Br said:


> I'm out I'm afraid: new job has shifts and I'm rostered to be working that weekend.
> I can meet visitors from London Village and have a coffee/beer provided it's not too late on the Friday night.



Actually I'm  you won't be there but I'll do my best to meet up for some carbo loading on the Friday night. *makes note to add extra granny ring on whichever bike I use*.


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Is anyone around this sunday AM for a wee "whatever the weather" blast? I'm in manchester most weekends at the moment but really don't know the area that well.


Check out the Manchester social cycling group on fb. Also Salford cycling group on fb. Also Chorlton Wanderers.


----------



## Wobblers (8 Apr 2016)

Has a year passed already? 

It's amazing how time heals: the memory of riding back through Rhyl into a freezing head wind is a thankfully fading dream. I've gone from "Cycling back afterwards that night, **** no, never again" to "Well, that wasn't so bad, it all worked well, hell, why not?".

Count me in from Eureka [1]. Though I'm going to have to rethink my return strategy: beer is a wonderful thing, but alas falls down on the carb loading front. Now beer plus copious fish and chips, that might work...

[1] not guaranteed in the event of inclement weather / feeble excuse at the ready...


----------



## nickyboy (9 Apr 2016)

McWobble said:


> Has a year passed already?
> 
> It's amazing how time heals: the memory of riding back through Rhyl into a freezing head wind is a thankfully fading dream. I've gone from "Cycling back afterwards that night, **** no, never again" to "Well, that wasn't so bad, it all worked well, hell, why not?".
> 
> ...



Great stuff...you're on the list on post#1

The idea is that I will get one of the Manchester riders to update the ride progress on here during the morning so you'll be able to time your arrival at Eureka. There will be some ride notes with timings going on the thread shortly but, as we know, timings are estimates only


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 Apr 2016)

Hi

I did a recce ride yesterday, Saturday, following the route from the start at Manchester and over to the Eureka cafe

Didn't encounter any problems

Hope seeing you all on Saturday

John


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi
> 
> I did a recce ride yesterday, Saturday, following the route from the start at Manchester and over to the Eureka cafe
> 
> ...



Great stuff. I've done bits of that stretch recently and I've also done the hilly option from Connah's Quay to Rhyl. @I like Skol recently did the stretch to Llandullas. After that it's pretty straightforward so it seems we're good to go

For info I'm waiting for Shaun to load up the ride notes on the thread; the files are too big to PM everyone.


----------



## mythste (11 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Great stuff...you're on the list on post#1
> 
> The idea is that I will get one of the Manchester riders to update the ride progress on here during the morning so you'll be able to time your arrival at Eureka. There will be some ride notes with timings going on the thread shortly but, as we know, timings are estimates only



Could we perhaps arrange a whatsapp group or similar so we have at least someone aware of where we are from each "control" point?


----------



## si_c (11 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Could we perhaps arrange a whatsapp group or similar so we have at least someone aware of where we are from each "control" point?



I don't use whatsapp but agree we do need to use something. An alternative would be to have a live tracker app running on someone's phone to allow people to know where we are as a group. I'm quite happy to run one if nobody else wants to.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> I don't use whatsapp but agree we do need to use something. An alternative would be to have a live tracker app running on someone's phone to allow people to know where we are as a group. I'm quite happy to run one if nobody else wants to.



That would be very helpful. I think this is a better option as not everyone uses messenger apps. So if you could run a live tracker and let folk know how to track it that would be great.

As a fall back, can someone volunteer to post ride progress on here as well?? I would do it myself but I've got enough on my plate on the day

Can I also rattle the cage for a volunteer to take the Cyclechat jersey off me? They must either be riding home or be able to "restart" the jersey relay from the point where I hand it over


----------



## mythste (11 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> That would be very helpful. I think this is a better option as not everyone uses messenger apps. So if you could run a live tracker and let folk know how to track it that would be great.
> 
> As a fall back, can someone volunteer to post ride progress on here as well?? I would do it myself but I've got enough on my plate on the day



I'm happy to help on that front. My phone is always on my handlebars and I'm bringing a battery unit. Any recommendations on apps? Or could I just make "find friends" public as an iphonr service?


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> I'm happy to help on that front. My phone is always on my handlebars and I'm bringing a battery unit. Any recommendations on apps? Or could I just make "find friends" public as an iphonr service?



Well it's up to those who want to track progress; the Altrincham, Weaverham, Eureka and Rhyl starters. They need to feed back to you

@Crackle @400bhp @Leaway2 @Origamist @Freds Dad @McWobble @gavroche @Jaykun85 @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> I'm happy to help on that front. My phone is always on my handlebars and I'm bringing a battery unit. Any recommendations on apps? Or could I just make "find friends" public as an iphonr service?


Glympse works well and needs no client install for the viewer (and is cross platform)

https://www.glympse.com/


----------



## si_c (11 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> I'm happy to help on that front. My phone is always on my handlebars and I'm bringing a battery unit. Any recommendations on apps? Or could I just make "find friends" public as an iphonr service?



I'm thinking of using Glympse, also bringing a battery backup unit.

Glympse is good, as you can create a URL to share with people, i.e. paste it into the forum, and everyone can see it with a web browser, or alternatively they can view it in the Glympse app on their phone. It also live tracks only whilst people are viewing it so it nobody is checking then your battery doesn't run down.

Edit: TMN to @MossCommuter


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2016)

Anything for me really. No idea about live tracking and what you need to be able to see it, so if someone wants to set it up and tell me, that's cool, as is a simple thread update. I don't mind sitting in Eureka drinking tea for an hour but I think last time it was over 2 and none us knew why at the time, poor old pubby was like a cat on hot bricks, hence the original request of some way of keeping those of us at the meeting points up to date but it's not a biggie, just a nicety, especially if there's any major delays to the schedule.


----------



## mythste (11 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Anything for me really. No idea about live tracking and what you need to be able to see it, so if someone wants to set it up and tell me, that's cool, as is a simple thread update. I don't mind sitting in Eureka drinking tea for an hour but I think last time it was over 2 and none us knew why at the time, poor old pubby was like a cat on hot bricks, hence the original request of some way of keeping those of us at the meeting points up to date but it's not a biggie, just a nicety, especially if there's any major delays to the schedule.



Just downloaded Glympse and it seems to work pretty well. So on the day I'll at least use that, with a view to posting more specific updates as and when


----------



## Leaway2 (11 Apr 2016)

I dont mind installing Glympse.


----------



## si_c (11 Apr 2016)

It seems that you can create a group kinda thing, where you add what's called a glympse tag, and anyone who has glympse installed can add the tag when sharing.

This would be good as we could just give out the link for the tag rather than each individuals ride, and you could see where all the people are at once, meaning we don't have to have multiple links for multiple people, just one for everyone. This also means if someones battery fails the link is still good.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Leaway2 (11 Apr 2016)

Well I think I am ready.


----------



## YahudaMoon (11 Apr 2016)

Not quite Leaway2

Wheres your helmet?


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Well I think I am ready.



For the World Photoshop Championship?


----------



## Leaway2 (11 Apr 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Not quite Leaway2
> 
> Wheres your helmet?


Mods please move this post to the Helmet thread ;-)


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2016)

As we're only 12 days off I guess it's time to start reading the weather runes.......

It's quite interesting. If folk remember, last year we had a long spell of Easterlies which finished the day before the ride in an apocalyptic fashion. Well, we appear to be into a very similar spell of Easterlies which look like they might finish about the day of the ride (booo) but they seem to be replaced, at least for a day or two, by quite light winds and pleasant conditions.

Plenty of time for that to change of course. I know @Crackle is looking forward to getting some more use from his midwinter gear


----------



## Leaway2 (11 Apr 2016)

Are the routes in post #1 the final issues @nickyboy ?


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Are the routes in post #1 the final issues @nickyboy ?



Yes they are. I was hoping to have a "Grand Unveiling" of the Official Routes and Ride Notes but I'm still waiting for Shaun to load the ride notes on the thread for me

So please feel free to use the routes in Post #1. The flatter route should be exactly the same as last year except I've taken us around the descent where @Cubist had his "incident" and we're stopping in Weaverham rather than Marbury Country Park. The hillier route is the same as the flatter route except it diverts off the A548 in Connah's Quay and rejoins the flatter route just after Presthaven Sands Caravan Park (so @theclaud can enjoy that run along Rhyl seafront again)

It's my intention to have both routes on my Garmin. I'll see how I'm feeling on the day. The hillier route is much more scenic than the A548 drag but it adds 1000ft of climbing and about 4 miles to the ride.


----------



## Leaway2 (11 Apr 2016)

I need to speak to my lead out man which route. Lead out starts at Alty and finishes in Rhyl.


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2016)

Actually I'm feeling rather nesh this year. Sunday's easterly caught me out in a jaunty double layer with track mitts only, causing me to turn tail in a, bugger this for a game of soldiers, way.


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Anything for me really. No idea about live tracking and what you need to be able to see it, so if someone wants to set it up and tell me, that's cool, as is a simple thread update. I don't mind sitting in Eureka drinking tea for an hour but I think last time it was over 2 and none us knew why at the time, poor old pubby was like a cat on hot bricks, hence the original request of some way of keeping those of us at the meeting points up to date but it's not a biggie, just a nicety, especially if there's any major delays to the schedule.


Starting at the start would solve that issue


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Starting at the start would solve that issue


Pah!


----------



## si_c (11 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Pah!


So you're not disagreeing with the premise then lol

To be honest, if you ride to Eureka, I'm assuming that's around 15miles, so your total would be nearly 70 for the day, so you might as well ride the rest of it


----------



## Wobblers (11 Apr 2016)

User said:


> You're alive, excellent news.



I've been busy firing subatomic particles at things (it's less interesting than it sounds).

Are we going to be graced by your company, or will you be toasting our (well, "their" really, because I'm going to be sensibly still be in bed at such a silly time) departure from The Waterfront in Whitstable?


----------



## Wobblers (11 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Starting at the start would solve that issue



I believe that @Crackle, like myself, is very sensibly starting at the start.

The start in question being conveniently right outside our front doors. Also, it has the added advantage of avoiding Manchester....


----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> So you're not disagreeing with the premise then lol
> 
> To be honest, if you ride to Eureka, I'm assuming that's around 15miles, so your total would be nearly 70 for the day, so you might as well ride the rest of it


Yes 15 ish, so something like 65 on the day but I get to start from home and avoid Manchester as per McWobble's post.


----------



## Origamist (12 Apr 2016)

I'd almost forgotten about this ride! I'm packing shorts, t-shirt and sandals for the pub, but don't let that put you off if you were unsure of participating...It was epic last year and I'm looking forward to catching up with CC's reprobates.


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2016)

Origamist said:


> I'm looking forward to catching up with CC's reprobates


Claudine is a reformed character, I believe


----------



## nickyboy (12 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Claudine is a reformed character, I believe



Friday night will be the litmus test


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2016)

PS loved The Palladium in Llandudno this weekend - a Weatherspoons. Good food, cheap beer, nice bar. Checked it out for you all... big mixed grill - loads of food..... Terrible sacrifice and took 4 of us there to check !!! Free coffee refills before 2.00pm !!! 

PS don't attempt the loos in road cycling shoes, you will fail. I struggled getting up there with my back with walking shoes on....


----------



## nickyboy (13 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> PS loved The Palladium in Llandudno this weekend - a Weatherspoons. Good food, cheap beer, nice bar. Checked it out for you all... big mixed grill - loads of food..... Terrible sacrifice and took 4 of us there to check !!! Free coffee refills before 2.00pm !!!
> 
> PS don't attempt the loos in road cycling shoes, you will fail. I struggled getting up there with my back with walking shoes on....



Where we will eat is up to individuals when they get to Llandudno. I will give "Fish Tram Chips" another try for the authentic seaside Fish & Chips experience but if folk want to eat at the Palladium they should go for it. I went to my local 'spoons last week and the steak was really good

We will all meet up in the Palladium in the evening in any case. It would be great to see you there @fossyant but appreciate that family commitments may make this difficult. If you can't make it then it would be nice to see you for a few gentle miles near Gronant


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Apr 2016)

I remember last year my Garmin was trying to take me to the Manchester start. I tried to edit the route on return, but struggled. Is there an easy way or does anyone have the flat route from Alty?


----------



## nickyboy (13 Apr 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> I remember last year my Garmin was trying to take me to the Manchester start. I tried to edit the route on return, but struggled. Is there an easy way or does anyone have the flat route from Alty?



I have an 810. If I specify a route I've loaded on it but I am not exactly at the start it asks me "navigate to start?". This happens even if I'm a few metres from the "official" start point. I always select "X" to not choose this option. Is that what is happening? If it is, just select "X" to not navigate to the start

Afraid I don't have a route that starts in Alty but the Garmin is designed to pick up a route even if you're not at the start by doing the above


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I have an 810. If I specify a route I've loaded on it but I am not exactly at the start it asks me "navigate to start?". This happens even if I'm a few metres from the "official" start point. I always select "X" to not choose this option. Is that what is happening? If it is, just select "X" to not navigate to the start.
> Afraid I don't have a route that starts in Alty but the Garmin is designed to pick up a route even if you're not at the start by doing the above


B̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶I̶ ̶a̶m̶ ̶a̶ ̶c̶h̶e̶a̶p̶s̶k̶a̶t̶e̶ Not being as affluent as you, I only have a 200 Edge. I have never seen that on mine. It did settle down eventually. I suspect when I was further from Alty than Alty is from the start (if that makes sense). I tried to edit it using bikeroutetoaster, but failed. I will have another go later.


----------



## mythste (13 Apr 2016)

Planning on wearing as Gaudy an outfit as I can muster. Really rather looking forward to it! Manged to get the Monday off work as well so this is basically becoming a holiday. 

Sweet.


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2016)

Route files added to first post (and here too for quick reference / downloading).

They're MS Word _docx_ files, but I've also converted them to PDFs for anyone who can't open the native files, so take your pick. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## YahudaMoon (14 Apr 2016)

Alty' ? I've lived in south Manchester for all my life, though I'd never heard of this term 'Alty till about 3 years back.

For those that don't know its in reference for the town Altrincham 

It really doesn't make sense as Altrincham doesn't carry the 'Y, can anyone explain?


----------



## nickyboy (14 Apr 2016)

*Ride Notes*

Can all participants make sure they have a look at the ride notes. Hopefully all the questions you may have regarding timings, hazards and how I would like the ride to work can be found in there

Next week I will send everyone on the "Expressions of Interest" a PM asking for (a) Confirmation whether you are riding or not (b) Confirmation that you have read the Ride Notes

As this is an uninsured ride it is important from my perspective that you confirm you have read the notes and agree to the terms under which the ride takes place. Sorry to sound all "T&Cs" about what I hope will be a very pleasant day out but I hope you can appreciate why I need this


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Apr 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Alty' ? I've lived in south Manchester for all my life, though I'd never heard of this term 'Alty till about 3 years back.
> 
> For those that don't know its in reference for the town Altrincham
> 
> It really doesn't make sense as Altrincham doesn't carry the 'Y, can anyone explain?


Dunno! As for the Y, I have been known as Andy all my life and my name does not have a Y in it.


----------



## mythste (14 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> *Ride Notes*
> 
> Can all participants make sure they have a look at the ride notes. Hopefully all the questions you may have regarding timings, hazards and how I would like the ride to work can be found in there
> 
> ...



Good job on writing a disclaimer that sounds entirely reasonable and perfectly polite! I organised a C2C for some work colleagues last year and the paperwork that was drafted up for that was much less... nice.


----------



## theclaud (14 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Friday night will be the litmus test


I'm arriving Saturday morning. I can't possibly comment on whether I will have been drinking beer on Friday night...


----------



## nickyboy (14 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> I'm arriving Saturday morning. I can't possibly comment on whether I will have been drinking beer on Friday night...



Oh dear, I had you down as a Friday night stalwart. Looks like I'll have to rely on @MossCommuter to keep me company. And @wanda2010 when she _finally _rocks up


----------



## Jaykun85 (14 Apr 2016)

well its getting closer  who else is starting at Weaverham? i only live off moss road so i can meet anyone in weaver ham else there as i don't know the way to amarillo ... i mean llandudno


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> I think you're each supposed to have the route available to follow. This was my difficulty last year, and as I haven't got to grips with the Garmin I bought, it's probably just as well I won't be there.


Hmmm, when we were slightly adrift last year, I had a paper map but it was raining and I didn't want to get it wet...
La belle Claudine and @Origamist had feck all. I'm going to get lost with someone a bit more clued up this time round


----------



## Jaykun85 (14 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> I think you're each supposed to have the route available to follow. This was my difficulty last year, and as I haven't got to grips with the Garmin I bought, it's probably just as well I won't be there.


oh i can load it onto my garmin just be nice to go with a couple others for a change  is the gpx file for the route up ?


----------



## nickyboy (15 Apr 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> oh i can load it onto my garmin just be nice to go with a couple others for a change  is the gpx file for the route up ?



GPX/TCX etc etc are all available via the RideWithGPS links embedded in post#1

Sorry all, but the navigation is a bit of a bugbear of mine. This is a fairly informal ride with no wayfiders as such. I might do a bit at any tricky junctions but that's about it. So everyone needs to either be able to navigate the route or have a cast iron commitment to ride with someone who can navigate

We will, over the course of the day, slowly split up into smaller groups. So you can't rely on "following the crowd". There may not be a crowd in sight all the time

The link on post#1 gives the GPS files for navigation devices. If you don't have a navigation device (and a smartphone can be used for this) there is the cuesheet in the link that can be printed off or downloaded to your phone. This gives turn by turn directions for the whole ride. Failing that, proper old skool photocopied maps is the way to go

If you still don't have the means to navigate and end up getting lost. Just ask someone which way is west and get pedalling until you end up in the sea. Then stop


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Apr 2016)

I have my cast-iron navigator and the cue sheets and I'll see if I can download to my phone. Somehow I'll make it *prays*


----------



## nickyboy (15 Apr 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> I have my cast-iron navigator and the cue sheets and I'll see if I can download to my phone. Somehow I'll make it *prays*



Could one of the technos advise on this?
@rich p ...that isn't you by the way


----------



## mythste (15 Apr 2016)

For anyone feeling totally lost, as long as you've got a smartphone you can download ride with GPS and get a free 7 day trial or 1 off usage for about 3 quid. If you don't leave the screen on and only check directions at junctions or if you're really stuck, the battery will last all day - and if battery fails bring an appropriate lead and aim for me at a stop as I'll have a portable charger with me


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Could one of the technos advise on this?
> @rich p ...that isn't you by the way


I'll stand down then!


----------



## I like Skol (15 Apr 2016)

Just follow the trail of broken bicycles, fallen wounded and corpses! Would have worked well last year if you had been at the back.....  (Sorry @Cubist but until you started coming round and moving you could well have been the latter )


----------



## Cubist (15 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Just follow the trail of broken bicycles, fallen wounded and corpses! Would have worked well last year if you had been at the back.....  (Sorry @Cubist but until you started coming round and moving you could well have been the latter )


Still no memory of what happened.


----------



## mike3121 (15 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Just follow the trail of broken bicycles, fallen wounded and corpses! Would have worked well last year if you had been at the back.....  (Sorry @Cubist but until you started coming round and moving you could well have been the latter )



Not forgetting my fall/collapse 6ft before the finishing line


----------



## nickyboy (15 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> Not forgetting my fall/collapse 6ft before the finishing line



Or mine in the sandpit on the cycleway near Rhyl for that matter. Took me ages to get the bike clean again in the Travelodge shower


----------



## doughnut (15 Apr 2016)

I'm feeling lucky so I'm planning on loading the full ride into my garmin - really going to try to get well past the M60 before my bike gives up this time.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (15 Apr 2016)

We need someone equipped with a rack, a tin of paint perched on top and a hole in the bottom to ride out front and leave a trail.


----------



## mythste (15 Apr 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> We need someone equipped with a rack, a tin of paint perched on top and a hole in the bottom to ride out front and leave a trail.



I was just planning on having a curry on Friday night.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Apr 2016)

Now you mention it I did see a little fella in a blue jacket trotting off down the road with a stick in his hand


----------



## Jaykun85 (15 Apr 2016)

well if guys are passing weaver ham and having a break here just though i could set of when some are here lol as i don't know anyone and will be my first long ride  no doubt i will be the first broken bike and corpse people find


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Apr 2016)

I arrive on Friday night about 8.20pm, by the time I've checked into my hotel I probably won't get to the pub til gone 9.15/9.30pm. I may need chips or something to go with my Guinness.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Apr 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> I arrive on Friday night about 8.20pm, by the time I've checked into my hotel I probably won't get to the pub til gone 9.15/9.30pm. I may need chips or something to go with my Guinness.



Hi Wanda. I'm going to be at the pub all evening and hopefully with a few other riders. I'm also going to try to drag along anyone I can from the CC Beer Appreciation thread.
The pub does food but not sure how quick they will be on a Friday night. They are fast with the cheese (big thing of theirs with bread and crackers) but not sure if that's the sort of thing you're after

http://www.marblebeers.com/marble-arch/

Edit: not sure if you know but, being in possession of a train ticket allows you free travel in the City zone on the trams. I think you can't take bikes on the tram but this may be useful to get to the pub (nearest stop is Shudehill) from your hotel


----------



## Pennine-Paul (17 Apr 2016)

Unfortunately I'm out due to being knocked off yesterday,dislocated my shoulder and chipped a bit of the ball at the top of the arm bone off,they hope it will fall back in to position otherwise it means an op to reattach the broken bit


----------



## nickyboy (17 Apr 2016)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Unfortunately I'm out due to being knocked off yesterday,dislocated my shoulder and chipped a bit of the ball at the top of the arm bone off,they hope it will fall back in to position otherwise it means an op to reattach the broken bit



Blimey, get well soon.

....nothing to stop you popping along for a beer on Friday with us is there?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Apr 2016)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Unfortunately I'm out due to being knocked off yesterday,dislocated my shoulder and chipped a bit of the ball at the top of the arm bone off,they hope it will fall back in to position otherwise it means an op to reattach the broken bit


Ooh, ouch! I hope that heals quickly without needing the op.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (17 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey, get well soon.
> 
> ....nothing to stop you popping along for a beer on Friday with us is there?


it will have to be non alcoholic due the pain killers they've put me on
Whereabouts are you all meeting on Friday?


----------



## Crackle (17 Apr 2016)

Well I had cause to be in Llandudno today. No1 son went bouldering in Parisellas cave, so me and Mrc C took the dog around the Orme. I'm afraid I've used up all the good weather. Glorious sunshine and a warm sun with blue sky as far as the eye could see. I thought I'd describe it for you as next weekend will be grey and dank, cold and blowing.


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Apr 2016)

We'll have none of that talk thank you!


----------



## mike3121 (17 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Well I had cause to be in Llandudno today. No1 son went bouldering in Parisellas cave, so me and Mrc C took the dog around the Orme. I'm afraid I've used up all the good weather. Glorious sunshine and a warm sun with blue sky as far as the eye could see. I thought I'd describe it for you as next weekend will be grey and dank, cold and blowing.



next you will be telling us the breeze would of blown us all the way to Llandudno


----------



## Crackle (17 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> next you will be telling us the breeze would of blown us all the way to Llandudno


As if!

Rarer than sunshine, Easterlies.


----------



## tommaguzzi (18 Apr 2016)

ok nicky i have read the notes and printed the cue sheet. i have my own 3rd party insurance (ctc)

anyways i will meet you all at manchester piccadilly next saturday, looking forward to it whatever the weather.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Apr 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> ok nicky i have read the notes and printed the cue sheet. i have my own 3rd party insurance (ctc) but i could'nt find a gpx file for my garmin anywhere.
> anyways i will meet you all at manchester piccadilly next saturday, looking forward to it whatever the weather.



Go and take a look at post#1.... all the files can be accessed via the ridewithgps linky. In there you can download whatever format suits you...GPX, TCX etc etc

Weather is looking "acceptable"....certainly better than last year. ATM, Saturday is forecast to be cool (max about 9 degrees) with N or NE breeze and chance of a light shower. N is a straight crosswind (not too bad), NE is helping (hooray!), particularly on the very exposed Prestatyn - Llandudno stretch

Pace is going to be gentle so I suggest getting reasonably well togged up as it will be cool, particularly in the morning


----------



## si_c (18 Apr 2016)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Unfortunately I'm out due to being knocked off yesterday,dislocated my shoulder and chipped a bit of the ball at the top of the arm bone off,they hope it will fall back in to position otherwise it means an op to reattach the broken bit



Damn, get well soon.


----------



## tommaguzzi (18 Apr 2016)

ok got that thanks


----------



## mike3121 (18 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Pace is going to be gentle so I suggest getting reasonably well togged up as it will be cool, particularly in the morning



maybe chilly in the evening to by the time I arrive


----------



## nickyboy (18 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> maybe chilly in the evening to by the time I arrive



You may well have my singing to keep us warm on the NCN5 again if you play your cards right


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> maybe chilly in the evening to by the time I arrive



Its was 3 deg last year by the time we got to Llandudno


----------



## gavroche (18 Apr 2016)

I am worried, very worried. I have only been out riding about 4 times since Christmas due to bad weather conditions and although I intend to meet some of you at the Bike Hut in Rhyl next Saturday, I realise that you will all be in better shape than me so apologize in advance if I can't keep up with you, but will do my best. At least, it will be a pleasure to put faces to the names. By the way, the weather forecast for next Saturday in the Colwyn Bay area looks good.......at the moment at least.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Apr 2016)

Pennine-Paul said:


> it will have to be non alcoholic due the pain killers they've put me on
> Whereabouts are you all meeting on Friday?



The Marble Arch
http://www.marblebeers.com/marble-arch/

For those not in the know, the shortest route to the pub is a tram to Shudehill. After that it's about a 5 minute walk. A tram to Shudehill is free if you've come into Manchester on the train

I'm going to get there about 7.30pm on Friday, Just a few beers, nothing crazy as I have to get up at 6am the next morning for the ride


----------



## nickyboy (18 Apr 2016)

gavroche said:


> I am worried, very worried. I have only been out riding about 4 times since Christmas due to bad weather conditions and although I intend to meet some of you at the Bike Hut in Rhyl next Saturday, I realise that you will all be in better shape than me so apologize in advance if I can't keep up with you, but will do my best. At least, it will be a pleasure to put faces to the names. By the way, the weather forecast for next Saturday in the Colwyn Bay area looks good.......at the moment at least.



Don't worry. By then we will have done eighty odd miles so there's not going to be much of a Team Time Trial along the NCN5

My recollection is the Bike Hub closes at 5pm. Last year it was shut by the time we got there. I'm hoping this year with an hour earlier start and what looks like to be a more favourable wind direction at least some of us should be able to get there before it closes. I've put 5pm as estimated arrival on my ride notes but hopefully we can sneak in a few minutes before then


----------



## gavroche (18 Apr 2016)

I intend to be there for 4.30 but it is only 10 miles from my home so plenty of time to get to it.


----------



## mike3121 (18 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> You may well have my singing to keep us warm on the NCN5 again if you play your cards right



Its taken me nearly 12 months to get over your last attempt at singing


----------



## mythste (19 Apr 2016)

I've just spent a good 5 minutes praying to the old gods and the new that the weather stays like this for the weekend.

Come on ye bugger.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> I've just spent a good 5 minutes praying to the old gods and the new that the weather stays like this for the weekend.
> 
> Come on ye bugger.



All the weather websites agree that we have a few days of warm, sunny weather with E or NE winds....perfect. They then agree that it's going to get cooler with the wind veering around to the NW...not a terrible forecast but certainly not as good

They all disagree on exactly when that will happen. BBC reckon it will be Saturday morning, the Norwegian site (popular with FNRttC) suggests Saturday evening

I think I can say, with a modicum of certainty now, that the weather will not be as bad as last year Exactly how good.....yet to be decided


----------



## mythste (19 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> All the weather websites agree that we have a few days of warm, sunny weather with E or NE winds....perfect. They then agree that it's going to get cooler with the wind veering around to the NW...not a terrible forecast but certainly not as good
> 
> They all disagree on exactly when that will happen. BBC reckon it will be Saturday morning, the Norwegian site (popular with FNRttC) suggests Saturday evening
> 
> I think I can say, with a modicum of certainty now, that the weather will not be as bad as last year Exactly how good.....yet to be decided



With the wind in mind, I'm going to leave panniers with Donut on the way in so I can enjoy the hilly route, then pop them back on for the return journey in the hope of a strong westerly catching my Ortlieb sails...

It appears to be really unpredictable though, I use a mixture of sources and they all seem to have said different things over the last 2 weeks, and I don't think any of them have been particularly accurate.

Do we think mudguards are going to be necessary?


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Apr 2016)

@donut, do you think your wife would have space to take some of my stuff? Aiming to travel as light as possible but as I'm 'sleeping out' for two nights that probably won't work too well.


----------



## si_c (19 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Do we think mudguards are going to be necessary?



I'll put them on just in case, rather not need them than the reverse. Besides if it does rain nobody wants road crap in their face.


----------



## doughnut (19 Apr 2016)

Yes, @wanda2010 there is space for plenty of bags in the back of the car (red Vauxhall Astra estate - GV61FWZ). We'll be parked in the short stay car park by Piccadilly station from about 7.30-40am. I'll stay with the car till about 7.50 or thereabouts, so try to aim for getting your bags to me by then. I think we can park there for 20 mins free. If you're certain you want bags in the car then PM me by Friday evening so I have a list of people to look out for and I will PM my mobile number to you just in case we run off with your bag by accident. I think my wife will be parked up near the fish and chip shop in Llandudno at the other end of the ride.

There is a map from last years thread showing where the car park is. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/m...l-climb-sausage-challenge.168795/post-3656534


----------



## Jaykun85 (19 Apr 2016)

which pub you all meeting at? as if i make it ill show my face and grab some food as I'm heading back on the train at 9.30  or do i just look for the one covered in bikes ?


----------



## Jaykun85 (19 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Yes, from an aesthetic point of view.


i think I'm gonna risk it  though if i end up muddy i can have a wash in the sea :P


----------



## nickyboy (19 Apr 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> which pub you all meeting at? as if i make it ill show my face and grab some food as I'm heading back on the train at 9.30  or do i just look for the one covered in bikes ?



The official route I've plotted finishes outside "Fish Tram Chips" which is a rather nice Fish & Chips place. We will be having a drink in the Palladium which is the Wetherspoons

https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/pubs/all-pubs/wales/conwy/the-palladium-llandudno


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The Marble Arch
> http://www.marblebeers.com/marble-arch/
> 
> For those not in the know, the shortest route to the pub is a tram to Shudehill. After that it's about a 5 minute walk. A tram to Shudehill is free if you've come into Manchester on the train
> ...





Your rail ticket must show a destination of Manchester CTLZ else you have to pay for the tram.

Metro shuttle buses are free to everyone. The green one goes to shudehil


----------



## mythste (19 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> I'll put them on just in case, rather not need them than the reverse. Besides if it does rain nobody wants road crap in their face.



I'm pretty sure I could replace some of my better halves face scrub with road crap and make her pay a small fortune for it


----------



## si_c (19 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> I'm pretty sure I could replace some of my better halves face scrub with road crap and make her pay a small fortune for it



Probably just as effective too. Seen one in the bathroom recently with peach stones in it, I'm sure gravel will work as well.


----------



## mythste (19 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> Probably just as effective too. Seen one in the bathroom recently with peach stones in it, I'm sure gravel will work as well.



Depends on the roads really doesnt it. I'm sure we could charge more for some bio-organic-vitiman b52-all natural welsh road crap?


----------



## si_c (19 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Depends on the roads really doesnt it. I'm sure we could charge more for some bio-organic-vitiman b52-all natural welsh road crap?



It's possible. Tell you what, you could always suggest it tonight and see what the response is, kinda like market research


----------



## Jaykun85 (19 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The official route I've plotted finishes outside "Fish Tram Chips" which is a rather nice Fish & Chips place. We will be having a drink in the Palladium which is the Wetherspoons
> 
> https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/pubs/all-pubs/wales/conwy/the-palladium-llandudno


well i will just look out for loads of people in cycling cloths and flip flops to say hi to


----------



## Jaykun85 (19 Apr 2016)

stupid question now guys. I have just downloaded the tcx file to put on my garmin 810 .. I know that it says its starting from manchester but if i use this and cycle to the weaver ham bit will it automatically just pick up the route from there and hopefully take me to llandudno ? or will it try force me to go to piccadilly


----------



## nickyboy (19 Apr 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> stupid question now guys. I have just downloaded the tcx file to put on my garmin 810 .. I know that it says its starting from manchester but if i use this and cycle to the weaver ham bit will it automatically just pick up the route from there and hopefully take me to llandudno ? or will it try force me to go to piccadilly



1) Get yourself to the Weaverham meet up point for 11am latest
2) Select the Manchester - Llandudno route that you want to follow
3) Your Garmin will ask you if you want to navigate to the start point. Select "X" to say "no"

You're good to go


----------



## nickyboy (19 Apr 2016)

OK....I've sent everyone who is interested in the ride a PM asking for confirmation of whether they are riding and that they have read the ride notes (to cover my ass in the event you career into someone or something on the ride)

I will update the "Expressions of Interest" list in post#1 with confirmations so you can see who is definitely riding


----------



## Jaykun85 (19 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> 1) Get yourself to the Weaverham meet up point for 11am latest
> 2) Select the Manchester - Llandudno route that you want to follow
> 3) Your Garmin will ask you if you want to navigate to the start point. Select "X" to say "no"
> 
> You're good to go


sweet ill have to remember this had it ages and still don't know how to use it properly, just putting a new map on it


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2016)

I've just seen that @Origamist has confirmed but, after much thought, I've decided to come along anyway.


----------



## Wobblers (19 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Well I had cause to be in Llandudno today. No1 son went bouldering in Parisellas cave, so me and Mrc C took the dog around the Orme. I'm afraid I've used up all the good weather. Glorious sunshine and a warm sun with blue sky as far as the eye could see. I thought I'd describe it for you as next weekend will be grey and dank, cold and blowing.



Not that I hold grudges or anything, but....

What sort of odds are you giving yourself for making it out of the Eureka Cafe alive?


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2016)

McWobble said:


> Not that I hold grudges or anything, but....
> 
> What sort of odds are you giving yourself for making it out of the Eureka Cafe alive?


I'll buy you a bacon butty as penance*


*unless the sun's shining, in which case you can buy your own


----------



## Wobblers (19 Apr 2016)

Pennine-Paul said:


> *it will have to be non alcoholic due the pain killers they've put me on*



It just gets worse, doesn't it?

Are you okay with cocaine? 

PS: Heal well!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (20 Apr 2016)

Well it was codeine not cocaine! Codeine gets converted into morphine by the liver and I stopped taking them a day ago due to the side effects,nausea ,constipation,drowsiness and reverted to paracetamol and diclofenac which worked well enough on my back pain that I have had on and off for about 9 years ( Too many years fixing washing machines did that)At least I can have the odd drink or two now,it will be weeks before I'm back on the bike though.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (20 Apr 2016)

Well I'll not be there for drinks on the Friday either as I'll be having an op Friday afternoon
to reattach the piece of bone broken off the top of my humerus.
Enjoy yourselves on the Saturday and ride safe.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Apr 2016)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Well I'll not be there for drinks on the Friday either as I'll be having an op Friday afternoon
> to reattach the piece of bone broken off the top of my humerus.
> Enjoy yourselves on the Saturday and ride safe.


Lightweight, you've gone soft since moving to South Manchester! I was at the pub in the evening the day I had my vasectomy! And I drove there in my van (admittedly it was an automatic ).


----------



## I like Skol (20 Apr 2016)

User said:


> You didn't ride your bike there?


The Grouse is at the top of a flippin big hill, Didn't want to get to the pub and be all sweaty!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (20 Apr 2016)

Lightweight hmmph! I had to made to go to A&E ,I couldn't feel anything broken and didn't want to bother them.
They're keeping me in till Saturday morning ,even I'm not capable of time travel and enjoying a few drinks Friday night


----------



## Wobblers (20 Apr 2016)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Lightweight hmmph! I had to made to go to A&E ,I couldn't feel anything broken and didn't want to bother them.
> They're keeping me in till Saturday morning ,even I'm not capable of time travel and enjoying a few drinks Friday night



Could you perhaps sneak out the fire exit whilst no one's looking? 

On the positive side at least the op should make things heal an awful lot faster. Good luck!


----------



## nickyboy (20 Apr 2016)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Lightweight hmmph! I had to made to go to A&E ,I couldn't feel anything broken and didn't want to bother them.
> They're keeping me in till Saturday morning ,even I'm not capable of time travel and enjoying a few drinks Friday night



The good news is that I will be posting in the Beer thread on Friday night so you can almost imagine you're there


----------



## I like Skol (20 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The good news is that I will be posting in the Beer thread on Friday night so you can almost imagine you're there


I was hoping to be there for a pint or two as well but I have been told in no uncertain terms by my better half that she is going out and I have to drive her and provide the child care! To add insult to injury I have to drive her in to Manchester!!!!!































Is this pub child friendly?


----------



## nickyboy (20 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I was hoping to be there for a pint or two as well but I have been told in no uncertain terms by my better half that she is going out and I have to drive her and provide the child care! To add insult to injury I have to drive her in to Manchester!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With your track record drinking perhaps the child could provide adult care?


----------



## I like Skol (20 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> With your track record drinking perhaps the child could provide adult care?


It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Apr 2016)

It's getting close so time for some weather ruminations......

If we forget the fact that the last few days have been perfect for a ride to Llandudno, the forecast is actually looking pretty good. Certainly compared to last year!

I'm basing my comments on the Norwegian site https://www.yr.no/place/United_Kingdom/

It looks like we will have a day with plenty of sunshine and only a small chance of a light shower. The breeze (it won't be a wind) will be helping us until at least Chester. After that it may be more of a crosswind. Folk should be aware that it will be chilly, particularly in the early morning. Forecast is 4 degrees for our depart but with sunshine and a following breeze it should be quite pleasant. Max temperature is expected to be about 10

For those unfamiliar with rides like this, make sure you have sufficient layers. The pace will be modest in the main and there will be stops so more clothing is probably better than less.

I'll be wearing thermal, short-sleeved top and a light rain jacket. Shorts and tights. And I'll probably have some gloves too to be on the safe side. I couldn't work my gear levers last year by the time I was close to Llandudno I was so cold

BTW, as numbers are firming up I've contacted the Devonshire Bakery in Weaverham. They are delighted to welcome us but made the point that they can't seat all 20 of us so, sorry, some will have to stand. At least it's indoors. They also said that if you want cooked food (they do everything from bacon rolls to full cooked English) then it would be best if you phoned when you are, say, 20 minutes away. Here's the number: 01606 853434

Edit: One more thing. Apparently there is an audax running at Eureka when we are there so it may be busy with beardy sandal-wearers


----------



## Leaway2 (21 Apr 2016)

@nickyboy Slight change my +1, Jonny will join at Weaverham.


----------



## rich p (21 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> light rain jacket


Bugger off Nicky, it's up north.
I'm packing full arctic survival kit while sunning myself this morning on a sun-drenched southern patio, wearing a muscle-fit T shirt and a gold lamé thong.
Pictures to follow...


----------



## Leaway2 (21 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Bugger off Nicky, it's up north.
> I'm packing full arctic survival kit while sunning myself this morning on a sun-drenched southern patio, wearing a muscle-fit T shirt and a gold lamé thong.
> Pictures to follow...


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2016)

Hi @nickyboy and all. I followed the posts for your ride last year with awe.
This year with a little bit of.. I wonder if... Maybe a serious consideration next year as I'm going to train up for my first 100 mile bike ride in September (Manchester 100).

Anyway, because you have put such detailed ride information on, I'm very seriously in fact almost definitely thinking of asking you if I could come as far as Weaverham or failing that just to Dunham Massey and then turn round for home?! (it's 11 - 13 miles home from Warburton Bridge depending which way I go).

So just to be sociable really.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> Hi @nickyboy and all. I followed the posts for your ride last year with awe.
> This year with a little bit of.. I wonder if... Maybe a serious consideration next year as I'm going to train up for my first 100 mile bike ride in September (Manchester 100).
> 
> Anyway, because you have put such detailed ride information on, I'm very seriously in fact almost definitely thinking of asking you if I could come as far as Weaverham or failing that just to Dunham Massey and then turn round for home?! (it's 11 - 13 miles home from Warburton Bridge depending which way I go).
> ...



Of course you would be very welcome. Just make sure you're at Piccadilly station by 0800 and then ride with us as far as you like. I'm sure you know the area; the route is very easy cycling all the way to Weaverham and we will be travelling at a very sociable pace

You're even on the "confirmed" list now in post#1 so there's no escape


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2016)




----------



## gavroche (21 Apr 2016)

Latest BBC weather forecast for Rhyl, 5pm: sunny, 14mph wind NW, temp 9 degrees. Should be ok then. Have a nice ride from wherever you are starting and I will meet you at the Bike Hut.


----------



## Wobblers (21 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Bugger off Nicky, it's up north.
> I'm packing full arctic survival kit while sunning myself this morning on a sun-drenched southern patio, wearing a muscle-fit T shirt and a gold lamé thong.
> Pictures to follow...



What, did the crisp packet blow away then?


----------



## mythste (21 Apr 2016)

For any of you who are thinking "hmm, best try and sort out that slightly wonky front derailleur before we go" - forget about it. You'll be fine and probably live longer. 

F***ing piece of S*** W*** Arse B****** piece of nonsense. 

Anyway. 

Pint?


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2016)

I may be in the Prestatyn/Rhyl area on Saturday so will be shouting abuse at you rather than
keeping an eye on your behaviour. There will be no reward for spotting me.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Apr 2016)

gavroche said:


> Latest BBC weather forecast for Rhyl, 5pm: sunny, 14mph wind NW, temp 9 degrees. Should be ok then. Have a nice ride from wherever you are starting and I will meet you at the Bike Hut.




Looks like the weather will be a lot better this year, last year we looked slightly wet and wind blown when we got to the cafe.


----------



## Wobblers (22 Apr 2016)

If you're planning on tackling the hilly route, they've helpfully resurfaced the road out of Connagh's Quay Kelsterton Lane... with chip and tar! Things were quite "interesting" when I went up there last Sunday with a good deal of loose gravel in awkward places.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2016)

McWobble said:


> If you're planning on tackling the hilly route, they've helpfully resurfaced the road out of Connagh's Quay Kelsterton Lane... with chip and tar! Things were quite "interesting" when I went up there last Sunday with a good deal of loose gravel in awkward places.



That sounds suspiciously like route training

I'm probably going to give the hilly route a go, see how I feel on the day. I may be full of sticky toffee pudding which will, somewhat literally, weigh against that decision


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Looks like the weather will be a lot better this year, last year we looked slightly wet and wind blown when we got to the cafe.



It looks like the run for home; Prestatyn - Llandudno will be typical bright and somewhat blustery seaside weather. But as you say, a whole lot better than last year when it was snowing on the hills nearby and I lost the use of my fingers and almost my will to live


----------



## tommaguzzi (22 Apr 2016)

Oi! I did an audax last weekend !


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2016)

A request.............One last time

I've requested someone to take the CC jersey off me a couple of times. I picked it up on the relay specifically with the intention of using this ride to keep it moving. Unfortunately nobody has volunteered which is a bit disappointing.

Could someone offer to take it? They don't even need to carry it on the ride if that's the stumbling block. For example we could give it to Mrs Doughnut and you could pick it up from her some time after the ride has finished


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> A request.............One last time
> 
> I've requested someone to take the CC jersey off me a couple of times. I picked it up on the relay specifically with the intention of using this ride to keep it moving. Unfortunately nobody has volunteered which is a bit disappointing.
> 
> Could someone offer to take it? They don't even need to carry it on the ride if that's the stumbling block. For example we could give it to Mrs Doughnut and you could pick it up from her some time after the ride has finished



Sorry, I saw you mention that before, but I have no idea what it is or what's involved.


----------



## mythste (22 Apr 2016)

If no one else wants to take it, I can! I feel a bit bad because I've not really been "following" it so to speak. Am I right in saying it's heading north-ish? I'll be riding up to Blackpool way in a few weeks so could perhaps move it on then if there's no one better suited to it.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> If no one else wants to take it, I can! I feel a bit bad because I've not really been "following" it so to speak. Am I right in saying it's heading north-ish? I'll be riding up to Blackpool way in a few weeks so could perhaps move it on then if there's no one better suited to it.



Thanks very much. What I'll do is bring it along tomorrow and we can have a quick chat before the off to decide who is best suited and the logistics of carrying it on the ride itself. Strictly speaking it should only be ridden wherever it goes but I'm not going to get too hung up about this. I'm bringing it on the train from Glossop in the morning for example


----------



## doughnut (22 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> For any of you who are thinking "hmm, best try and sort out that slightly wonky front derailleur before we go" - forget about it. You'll be fine and probably live longer.
> 
> F***ing piece of S*** W*** Arse B****** piece of nonsense.
> 
> ...


Last year I paid LBS £60 to service my bike before the ride and it fell apart after 13 miles. This year I have a different strategy - started commuting a couple weeks ago so its been in and out of every pothole down a 12 mile stretch of the A6. I've squirted 3-in-1 oil over as many moving bits that I can find. And I've been into the garage a couple of times and given it a really good talking to. What could go wrong?


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

doughnut said:


> Last year I paid LBS £60 to service my bike before the ride and it fell apart after 13 miles. This year I have a different strategy - started commuting a couple weeks ago so its been in and out of every pothole down a 12 mile stretch of the A6. I've squirted 3-in-1 oil over as many moving bits that I can find. And I've been into the garage a couple of times and given it a really good talking to. What could go wrong?



I'd be nice to it tonight, give it a nice meal and take it dancing, so it feels good towards you tomorrow, but still fears the good talking to in the garage...


----------



## mythste (22 Apr 2016)

doughnut said:


> Last year I paid LBS £60 to service my bike before the ride and it fell apart after 13 miles. This year I have a different strategy - started commuting a couple weeks ago so its been in and out of every pothole down a 12 mile stretch of the A6. I've squirted 3-in-1 oil over as many moving bits that I can find. And I've been into the garage a couple of times and given it a really good talking to. What could go wrong?



Speaking of this. I might need some help!

Of those of you that are pubbing tonight, will any of you be within a reasonable distance of an LBS? I may or may not have got some degreaser on my rear brake pads and have no local shop to work! WIll paypal funds over imidiately and be forever in your debt if possible!


----------



## I like Skol (22 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Speaking of this. I might need some help!
> 
> Of those of you that are pubbing tonight, will any of you be within a reasonable distance of an LBS? I may or may not have got some degreaser on my rear brake pads and have no local shop to work! WIll paypal funds over imidiately and be forever in your debt if possible!


Don't panic. Too late to do much about it at this stage without risking making it worse. You will be fine with a less than perfect rear brake for the ride tomorrow.

Having said that, what brakes are they?


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Speaking of this. I might need some help!
> 
> Of those of you that are pubbing tonight, will any of you be within a reasonable distance of an LBS? I may or may not have got some degreaser on my rear brake pads and have no local shop to work! WIll paypal funds over imidiately and be forever in your debt if possible!



I'll bring a microfibre cloth tomorrow anyway, can give it a good wipe down before the ride if needed.


----------



## mythste (22 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Don't panic. Too late to do much about it at this stage without risking making it worse. You will be fine with a less than perfect rear brake for the ride tomorrow.
> 
> Having said that, what brakes are they?



Oh It's nothing I'm too worried about and I'm perfectly capable (ish) of replacing some pads. I was cleaning the rear derailliur and as soon as I sprayed the degreaser on I realised what I'd done.

They're TRP Hy-Rds, I think I've found a friend who can pick some up for me but I'll shout if I think I need any help otherwise!


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2016)

I'll bring it back to Manchester as there are a lot of people to pass it round before it goes any further north.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> I'll bring it back to Manchester as there are a lot of people to pass it round before it goes any further north.



Thanks @Katherine 

So I will bring it with me tomorrow morning and have an official handover ceremony at Piccadilly with you. It's then up to you where it goes.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2016)

Numbers....

As it's Friday lunchtime it's time to pull up the drawbridge on the 2nd annual Llandudno ride.

We have 16 starting from Piccadilly. 2 more will join at Altrincham and then another 3 (or maybe 5) at Weaverham. 3 more at Eureka and then one more at Rhyl. I'm aware of a couple who are not planning on riding all the way to Llandudno so that should make about 23 planning on arriving in Llandudno

Slightly disappointed in the individuals who said they were interested and then don't reply to PMs.....but their cards have been marked!

Can someone make sure we have that tracking system working for tomorrow please? And as a fall back I'm going to look for a volunteer to make a few posts on here re progress in the day should all else fail. We don't want to have @Crackle stewing over his tea at Eureka


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> We don't want to have @Crackle stewing over his tea at Eureka


Absolutely not!

Seriously it's a nice to have rather than a need. I plan to arrive at Eureka about 2. So in theory you lot should already be there and if not I'll amuse myself somehow. Unfortunately @pubrunner and his shorts are not there to take the piss out of this year. Rumour had it his shorts might make the trip by themselves but the wind is in the wrong direction.


----------



## mythste (22 Apr 2016)

Testing

http://glympse.com/01AR-F140

Someone tell me where I am?


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Testing
> 
> http://glympse.com/01AR-F140
> 
> Someone tell me where I am?


Near the A56


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2016)

That's quite cool


----------



## mike3121 (22 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Testing
> 
> http://glympse.com/01AR-F140
> 
> Someone tell me where I am?



Preston Brook


----------



## mythste (22 Apr 2016)

Works pretty well that doesnt it! I'm a bit annoyed it gives you a speed update though, as if I need all those fresh legs at Eureka knowing how slow I'm approaching


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

Nice, I've created a tag for glympse, so everyone who plans on using it can add the tag to their location.
http://glympse.com/!Llandudno2016

Now we can see where everyone is from one link rather than having many for everyone.


----------



## mythste (22 Apr 2016)

User said:


> When I look at it, the map just says "Here be dragons"



I'm at work - and not paid well enough for what I do


----------



## mythste (22 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> Nice, I've created a tag for glympse, so everyone who plans on using it can add the tag to their location.
> http://glympse.com/!Llandudno2016
> 
> Now we can see where everyone is from one link rather than having many for everyone.



Ere y'are mate. Nip in the Ship and Mitre and get yourself a pint!


----------



## mythste (22 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> Nice, I've created a tag for glympse, so everyone who plans on using it can add the tag to their location.
> http://glympse.com/!Llandudno2016
> 
> Now we can see where everyone is from one link rather than having many for everyone.



Awesome. I think I've joined that tag now.


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Ere y'are mate. Nip in the Ship and Mitre and get yourself a pint!


It's nearly lunchtime, been in since half seven, so might well do 

My boss might disapprove though, given we work on alcohol related harms.


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Awesome. I think I've joined that tag now.



Yep, now shows both of us on the map, which is better I think for people to use rather than multiple links.


----------



## doughnut (22 Apr 2016)

Looking good - I will give the link to Mrs doughnut who will be waiting at Llandudno with anyones bags


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> Nice, I've created a tag for glympse, so everyone who plans on using it can add the tag to their location.
> http://glympse.com/!Llandudno2016
> 
> Now we can see where everyone is from one link rather than having many for everyone.


I've downloaded it, so will add myself tomorrow when I set off.


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> I've downloaded it, so will add myself tomorrow when I set off.



Cool, I have noticed my battery has gone down quite a bit since turning it on though  Just as well bringing a power pack.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> Cool, I have noticed my battery has gone down quite a bit since turning it on though  Just as well bringing a power pack.



I will have my big power pack with me too. Good for about 8 phone recharges. I'll have an android cable but anyone with, say, iPhone, need to bring a cable if they hope to borrow it


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I will have my big power pack with me too. Good for about 8 phone recharges. I'll have an android cable but anyone with, say, iPhone, need to bring a cable if they hope to borrow it



Got two power packs, one which takes AA batteries, and one which recharges. Both are good for several charges.


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Apr 2016)

Have just downloaded Glympse to my phone. Am testing now. A minute to go. Can anyone see me?


----------



## Origamist (22 Apr 2016)

Darn, I've got to stay over in London tonight on crappy work related stuff - so am going to have to bail I'm afraid. 

Have a great ride all...


----------



## Leaway2 (22 Apr 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> Have just downloaded Glympse to my phone. Am testing now. A minute to go. Can anyone see me?


I cant see you. The other 2 have expired now. Must remember to set the timer to 48 hrs just to be on the safe side


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> I cant see you. The other 2 have expired now. Must remember to set the timer to 48 hrs just to be on the safe side



Can only set it to 4 hours, but you can update it later, I'll update mine after lunch.


----------



## Leaway2 (22 Apr 2016)

4hrs, Ill have to update it just outside Altrincham!


----------



## mike3121 (22 Apr 2016)

Just had a taste of flapjacks my g/f has just made for me, yummy. I might have a spare 1 or 2 tomorrow.......









At a price


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> Just had a taste of flapjacks my g/f has just made for me, yummy. I might have a spare 1 or 2 tomorrow.......
> At a price



Going to pop into M&S and get some of their granola flapjack things, they are truly the tastiest. Failing that, it's aldi and make your own time.

Which train you getting tomorrow Mike?


----------



## mike3121 (22 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> Nice, I've created a tag for glympse, so everyone who plans on using it can add the tag to their location.
> http://glympse.com/!Llandudno2016
> 
> Now we can see where everyone is from one link rather than having many for everyone.



I think I'm added to it


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I think I'm added to it



Yep.


----------



## mike3121 (22 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> Which train you getting tomorrow Mike?



I'm on the 07:12 from Lime street
which train are you on?


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I'm on the 07:12 from Lime street
> which train are you on?



I was planning to get the same train, then ride over from Victoria, I'd recalled you mentioned that you might get that train earlier. If I see you I'll say hello


----------



## mike3121 (22 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> I was planning to get the same train, then ride over from Victoria, I'd recalled you mentioned that you might get that train earlier. If I see you I'll say hello



Yes that is my plan to.
I hope you have booked your bike on. I phoned the other day to book my bike on, I got the last space, apparently only 2 bikes per train


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> Yes that is my plan to.
> I hope you have booked your bike on. I phoned the other day to book my bike on, I got the last space, apparently only 2 bikes per train



Nope lol, never had problems with trains to manchester before though.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2016)

Lime Street to Oxford road stopping train, if the timings work for you, has no restriction on numbers of bicycles and no need to book.


----------



## Tony OKeefe (22 Apr 2016)

Hi - I am one of Brian's +'s. I've got the route E mailed to my phone but struggling to open it in ride with GPS. Would ideally use Strava if someone can suggest a way to do this that would be much appreciated ? I'm on Android.


----------



## mythste (22 Apr 2016)

non-peak times shouldnt be an issue, I think that includes weekends


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2016)

Just in case anyone's thinking of turning up tonight for a quick beer and they don't know me, here's my mobile

07769906686

I'll delete this post in the morning so if you want my number please store it


----------



## mike3121 (22 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Lime Street to Oxford road stopping train, if the timings work for you, has no restriction on numbers of bicycles and no need to book.



I don't often travel by train so went for the option of booking a few months ago, forgot to book bike on at the time. My train is to Victoria. The worst part of my journey will be getting from Lime street underground up to the main station, they have a lift but apparently its very small so it will have to be bike over shoulder up the esculators


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> so it will have to be bike over shoulder up the esculators


Most people just roll it on to the escalators, seen lots doing that.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Most people just roll it on to the escalators, seen lots doing that.


I fancy trying to ride up it, could you give it a go?


----------



## mike3121 (22 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Most people just roll it on to the escalators, seen lots doing that.



them escalators are sharp, wouldn't want a puncture before Ive even started


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I don't often travel by train so went for the option of booking a few months ago, forgot to book bike on at the time. My train is to Victoria. The worst part of my journey will be getting from Lime street underground up to the main station, they have a lift but apparently its very small so it will have to be bike over shoulder up the esculators


Even a small lift can fit a bicycle on its back wheel and one person


----------



## mike3121 (22 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Even a small lift can fit a bicycle on its back wheel and one person



that may be an option, will check it out when I get there, just as long as nobody in a wheel chair needs to use it


----------



## mike3121 (22 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I fancy trying to ride up it, could you give it a go?



I could give it a go then I would have an excuse when my energy runs out before Llandudno


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2016)

@mike3121 if you're worried, hop off at James St and ride over, that's probably what I'll do, want to stop and get a bacon butty for the train anyway. I've taken my bike up the escalators loads though, never had a problem. They're quite blunt where the bike is concerned. Just roll it on, rotate the front wheel 90 degrees and it'll pull it up by itself, back wheel rests on two steps.

Got my reservation for the 7.12 train booked with TP, so all good.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2016)

Having a slight panic. My ride home has fallen through so having to think what I'm going to do.


----------



## mike3121 (22 Apr 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Having a slight panic. My ride home has fallen through so having to think what I'm going to do.



B&B & Beer?


----------



## mythste (22 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> B&B & Beer?



Beer first. B&B will follow. Probably. And if it doesn't, well, beer!


----------



## theclaud (22 Apr 2016)

Origamist said:


> Darn, I've got to stay over in London tonight on crappy work related stuff - so am going to have to bail I'm afraid.
> 
> Have a great ride all...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2016)

Right, had a good think about it and a bit of a discussion and I'm afraid I am going to drop out of this one.

A couple of family members have gone down with the lurgy (not serious, but enough that they feel pretty rotten) and apart from the need to make other travel arrangements I don't want to just leave them to it while I swan off enjoying myself.

I'll probably be able to get out for a more local ride during the day tomorrow but I want to be around if needed for domestic duties.

All being well I'll catch up with some of you on a future ride.


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Right, had a good think about it and a bit of a discussion and I'm afraid I am going to drop out of this one.
> 
> A couple of family members have gone down with the lurgy (not serious, but enough that they feel pretty rotten) and apart from the need to make other travel arrangements I don't want to just leave them to it while I swan off enjoying myself.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Phil. Hope they're all well soon and you don't succumb to the lurgy.


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2016)

Tony OKeefe said:


> Hi - I am one of Brian's +'s. I've got the route E mailed to my phone but struggling to open it in ride with GPS. Would ideally use Strava if someone can suggest a way to do this that would be much appreciated ? I'm on Android.


I don't know the answer but I'll bump this as it may have been missed due to waiting for a mod release, it being your first post. And to add, ride with gps will do it but you may need to sign up for a premium trial if possible as the free version won't.


----------



## Wobblers (22 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I don't often travel by train so went for the option of booking a few months ago, forgot to book bike on at the time. My train is to Victoria. The worst part of my journey will be getting from Lime street underground up to the main station, they have a lift but apparently its very small so it will have to be bike over shoulder up the esculators



The lift's small but will fit a bike: I've used it. But it is very s-l-o-w. The escalators are the safer option if you're short for time.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Sorry to hear that Phil. Hope they're all well soon and you don't succumb to the lurgy.


Thanks.

As a precaution I'm dosing myself up with something to keep the bugs at bay:






Cheers all. I hope the wind and weather are fair and that everyone makes it to the pub at the finish this time.


----------



## YahudaMoon (22 Apr 2016)

Thinking of the Marble Arch in 40 minutes, will anyone be still there?


----------



## doughnut (22 Apr 2016)

They are still there I think. I just left to get the train home and there was another round on the table.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2016)

doughnut said:


> They are still there I think. I just left to get the train home and there was another round on the table.


I'm on way home and Mossy was close behind. Hope it wasn't a wasted journey Yahuda. 

See everyone tomorow
Nickyboy


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2016)

Carb loading complete


----------



## nickyboy (23 Apr 2016)

Currently reading a balmy 1 degree C in Glossop. Getting togged up, see everyone soon


----------



## si_c (23 Apr 2016)

At the station. Didn't realise Mersey rail do like one train an hour this time of day 

May be short on getting a bacon butty time...


----------



## mythste (23 Apr 2016)

Sun is shining in Manchester! Still low temp readings but not a cloud in the sky


----------



## Freds Dad (23 Apr 2016)

Have a good ride everyone.


----------



## theclaud (23 Apr 2016)

Thankfully, a suitably middle-class breakfast is obtainable at Piccadilly.


----------



## Jaykun85 (23 Apr 2016)

Just got up to get ready :P will see everyone in weaver ham at 11.00 will try get there 10 mins early just incase you are speed demons


----------



## mythste (23 Apr 2016)

http://glympse.com/09K5-YC8A

At stop one! Keep an eye!


----------



## robjh (23 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 125829
> Thankfully, a suitably middle-class breakfast is obtainable at Piccadilly.


The breakfast looks good but you keep dodgy company..


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2016)

Has @doughnut retired yet?


----------



## mybike (23 Apr 2016)

Nice & sunny in Rhyl this morning, gentle breeze from the East.


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2016)

They seem to be half an hour ahead of schedule so far. I might have to leave early at this rate!


----------



## mythste (23 Apr 2016)

All going well so far! Coffee stop being finished up. Will keep updated!


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> All going well so far! Coffee stop being finished up. Will keep updated!



Your glympse link works a treat - clever stuff.


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 125829
> Thankfully, a suitably middle-class breakfast is obtainable at Piccadilly.


I'm heartened to see you bought one of the less fortunate a meal.


----------



## Wobblers (23 Apr 2016)

It's been gloriously sunny so far here in Tranmere. I fear @Crackle's bacon buttie bribe offer will be rescinded. I may have to resort to stealing his wallet when he's not looking...


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2016)

Right, I'm going to get ready. Progress seems to be quite rapid, so i shall bring forward my plans and leave about 12:15 for a steady amble to Eureka which should see me there just after 1


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2016)




----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2016)

Thanks Nickyboy, I enjoyed riding with everyone to Weaverham. Glorious sunshine, countryside, views. Bit windy. 
Hope you are at the lunch stop now.


----------



## mythste (23 Apr 2016)

At eureka! Though I imagine so are those joining us! But just in case!


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> At eureka! Though I imagine so are those joining us! But just in case!



Your Glympse link has expired - can you reset it?


----------



## mythste (23 Apr 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Your Glympse link has expired - can you reset it?



Done!


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2016)

Enjoy the ride. Light breeze in Rhos. Headwind though. 12c


----------



## Aperitif (23 Apr 2016)

Spoiler



It's pissing down in Llandudno





Spoiler



It's not really


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2016)

Kept an eye out at Rhos on Sea for you all but we left shortly after 4.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Apr 2016)

First group just arrived

[Edit for clarity: I am not riding, official welcome committee with Mrs @doughnut )


----------



## mybike (23 Apr 2016)

You were warned - evidence from the BikeHut.


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2016)

Well done everyone.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Apr 2016)

@BRounsley delayed by a mechanical but they continue to arrive


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2016)

Good stuff


----------



## gavroche (23 Apr 2016)

It was great to meet some of you. Sorry I couldn't make it to Llandudno, the legs are not up to it yet due to lack of cycling this year and also the fact that you are all faster than me, especially up the hills. Enjoy your evening and rest.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Apr 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/LgXf8LYpUYBZmGh89


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2016)

Looks Ace!


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2016)

Who drew blood? 

Now come on you lot, put your pints down and tell me all about it. Mechanicals, retirements, ambulances........

Really wish I had been there


----------



## Jaykun85 (23 Apr 2016)

On last train home then a tortureas *cough*twominuteflatcyclehone*cough* 
Was a great day riding with u lot really feel like I achieved something
Especially over the hilly bits. Sorry I couldn't stay over but maybe in the next one I will  

First group ride
First 100km [yep I'm going metric to claim my first century ]

Hope u all have a good night out in the glamorous Llandudno


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2016)

gavroche said:


> It was great to meet some of you. Sorry I couldn't make it to Llandudno, the legs are not up to it yet due to lack of cycling this year and also the fact that you are all faster than me, especially up the hills. Enjoy your evening and rest.



Good to meet you, sorry to hear you couldn't make it. If you couldn't make I certainly wouldn't.

BTW the wind back to Pretatyn was lighter.


----------



## mythste (24 Apr 2016)

Heh. @theclaud


----------



## Wobblers (24 Apr 2016)

Back home at last, and my feet are finally thawing out! Nice to see both old faces and new.

@nickyboy, take it from me you don't want to cycle home! Take the train, you'll thank yourself later.

Off to bed now. I may be some time....


----------



## Tony OKeefe (24 Apr 2016)

Thanks for letting us tag along everyone! Really enjoyed the ride and beers last night. We are having our complementary breakfast at half 8 here then shall roll down to Weatherspoons to see if anyone is knocking about for the ride back.


----------



## si_c (24 Apr 2016)

Tony OKeefe said:


> Thanks for letting us tag along everyone! Really enjoyed the ride and beers last night. We are having our complementary breakfast at half 8 here then shall roll down to Weatherspoons to see if anyone is knocking about for the ride back.


I'll probably be heading back around half 9 so might meet you there


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Apr 2016)

A great day.
We would like to say a big thank you to @nickyboy for all his hard work organising and during this run.
Nice to meet you all.
Andy and Jonny.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2016)

Eaten the humongous wethetspoons brekkie. No other cyclists around so back to travelodge. 

Will pop back in a few minutes to see if anyone around. If not I'll set off meandering back to Glossop. You racing snakes can catch me up


----------



## mythste (24 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Eaten the humongous wethetspoons brekkie. No other cyclists around so back to travelodge.
> 
> Will pop back in a few minutes to see if anyone around. If not I'll set off meandering back to Glossop. You racing snakes can catch me up



I'm gonna grab a butty from somewhere and then just start following the cycle route round and see how far I get. Sleep seemed more important than a weatherspoons brekkie! Hopefully catch you up


----------



## rich p (24 Apr 2016)

Claudine kindly pointing out where I should fark off to...


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Heh. @theclaud


To be fair, her liver's had quite a week!
Chapeau :-)


----------



## Jaykun85 (24 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Sleep seemed more important than a weatherspoons brekkie! Hopefully catch you up



I am still in bed I don't think I have the energy to get up haha and I didn't have the night out like u guys haha


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2016)

A few hours late. God that 7 miles was hard.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2016)

Think 3 of you have just stopped at the hub with a tyre problem.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2016)

To the three of you, I was the 'civvy' on the blue MTB that you passed near Prestatyn Golf Club, just after Pontins.

I didn't say hello as I didn't want to hold anyone up, although it did take you 5 miles to catch me 

Enjoy the ride back - that wind was hard work.


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2016)

So was it any of you guys I saw sailing along with the wind at your back at 11:20 by Prestatyn?

This guy looked like he was catching you up.


----------



## si_c (24 Apr 2016)

It was @nickyboy who had the tyre problem, lost his rear bead came off. I've just parted ways with them at flint McDonalds, I was too hungry to continue 

Thanks again to Nick for organising a great ride.


----------



## si_c (24 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> To the three of you, I was the 'civvy' on the blue MTB that you passed near Prestatyn Golf Club, just after Pontins.
> 
> I didn't say hello as I didn't want to hold anyone up, although it did take you 5 miles to catch me
> 
> Enjoy the ride back - that wind was hard work.



A belated hello then  it was brought up that you were shifting pretty quick for someone on an MTB.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2016)

si_c said:


> A belated hello then  it was brought up that you were shifting pretty quick for someone on an MTB.



In disguise I was. The Garmin 705 and Lake MTB shoes give it away. Oh and the old skool MTB with Shimano XT and LX, sort of gives it away.

I was done in though. Back is sore now. Got a long way to go before I can do a 100 miler on the road bikes, never mind the return. Maybe next year.

I was just behind you at the road works just after the Golf course. My caravan is on the site just after the bridge, and our local is the Beachcomber on Shore Rd.

It's a killer on the coast there with the headwinds. Glad you rode yesterday as it was hard today.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2016)

mybike said:


> So was it any of you guys I saw sailing along with the wind at your back at 11:20 by Prestatyn?
> 
> This guy looked like he was catching you up.
> 
> View attachment 125985



There are spies everywhere. I might have passed you - were you walking.


----------



## doughnut (24 Apr 2016)

Great ride and excellent banter in the pub afterwards. Thanks to everyone who made Mrs doughnut welcome - she really enjoyed it. We are both nursing sore heads this morning  
Thanks to @nickyboy for organising - great job.


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> There are spies everywhere. I might have passed you - were you walking.



Yes, in a red fleece with my lady wife.


----------



## Crackle (24 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> A few hours late. God that 7 miles was hard.


That's where I am now. Luxuriating in cake and wondering how lost tc and rich already are. That tailwind was Lovely


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2016)

I may pass you in a while on the coastal road. Look out for a silver Nissan Primera saloon, driven considerately around cyclists....


----------



## mythste (24 Apr 2016)

Currently sat in eureka cafe with cake and an irn-bru. Must have averaged 25mph with that tail wind and the flat route! Another 40 miles left and a long night sleep! 

Thanks all, I'll do a proper write up when I'm home. For the time being, I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Tony OKeefe (24 Apr 2016)

Stopped to take some arty pics of the Duke of Lancaster.


----------



## Jaykun85 (24 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Currently sat in eureka cafe with cake and an irn-bru. Must have averaged 25mph with that tail wind and the flat route! Another 40 miles left and a long night sleep!
> 
> Thanks all, I'll do a proper write up when I'm home. For the time being, I'll just leave this here...



at least the wind is in the right direction today then for you


----------



## si_c (24 Apr 2016)

Just got home, popped in to my dads on the way just in time for Rhubarb crumble and custard.


----------



## Crackle (24 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> No other cyclists around so back to travelodge


That's 'cause we told you we'd be there at ten, not nine. I blame all the bottles of Punk IPA on the table for you not remembering that.


----------



## rich p (24 Apr 2016)

Me and claud cycled 50 hilly miles to Chester and are happily glugging our way thru this lot...


----------



## rich p (24 Apr 2016)

@nickyboy , I found this magazine today featuring @doughnut ...


----------



## doughnut (24 Apr 2016)

Can you send me that copy. I will keep it on the shelf in the third loo on my fourth boat, so the queen has something to read when she's visiting.


----------



## tommaguzzi (24 Apr 2016)

thanks for a great weekend everyone. esp Nicky who made it happen. i hope i can ride with you all again sometime.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2016)

Finally home...

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who came. I really enjoyed myself. It was great to see old friends from last year's ride and they got a much better day's weather this year. It was also great to meet some new CCers and particularly pleasant was the fact that several had never done a ride of this length before. I was very impressed that everyone was prepared for the ride and nobody struggled. It really is the case that so long as a decent number of folk are willing to spend a day cycling and come well prepared and enjoy themselves, people like me will keep organising rides

I wont' write a detailed ride report. The weather was very kind to us, particularly the first half. The stops seemed to work well and everybody got to meet everybody. Great to see so many stopping over in Llandudno and making a night of it

I managed the 118 miles back to Glossop. I got a bit lost around Chester when my GPS stopped working and I almost packed at Knutsford when it was hosing down. But it cleared up and I managed a bit better than I was expecting. Having said that I am struggling to walk up the stairs, may have to sleep on the sofa or try to get an emergency Stannah chairlift

I will try to run the ride again next year, time pressure permitting. I'm also thinking about maybe another ride as well if I have time. From a different Northern city to a different seaside town. When I have time I will suss it out to see if it's a runner or not


----------



## mythste (24 Apr 2016)

Made it back. Nearly!

Got 70 of the 94 miles and my knee decided it had had enough. Que frantically one foot pedalling to the closest train station to find a wait of an hour and 40 minutes! Just had a bath to rid myself of the cold and sense of impending death that had accumulated. 

Other than that, and being nearly kicked out of weatherspoons for being underage I wouldn't have changed a thing!


----------



## mythste (24 Apr 2016)

Didn't take too many snaps but here's what I do have.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> To the three of you, I was the 'civvy' on the blue MTB that you passed near Prestatyn Golf Club, just after Pontins.
> 
> I didn't say hello as I didn't want to hold anyone up, although it did take you 5 miles to catch me
> 
> Enjoy the ride back - that wind was hard work.



You should have shouted up @fossyant . I was the guy in the helmet who stared at you as we went past as I wanted a good look at the MTBer who so nonchalantly kept us at bay for 5 miles. Once a racing snake.............


----------



## Crackle (24 Apr 2016)

Well a great weekend really. After Eureka I accompanied rich p, McWobble, wanda2010 and theclaud up the hilly route. mike3121 and nephew split off to do the coast route. 

I didn't have the hilly route and kind of assumed as Rich was driving us up the hills he knew where he was going. I don't know why I assumed that, it's not like I don't know him. Luckily Wanda did have the route and we all had phones but Wandas tech kept throwing a hissy fit and trying to follow a NCN route on a phone is fraught with frustrations. So the pantomine was, we all arrived at a junction, whipped out our phones, said some place names, pointed in different directions and then followed the first one to set off. We did actually go roughly the right way but my NCN, route following grumpiness finally got the better of me when I saw a sign for Prestatyn and persuaded everyone to head for the coast the signed way. At this point I'm not mentioning the later sign to Rhyl, which Rich seemed to think we should head for, because as any fule know. No one heads for Rhyl.

On arrival at the coast I was reminded of Nick's sage words earlier in the thread as we grimly battled a head wind towards the Orme, one slow pedal stroke at a time, feeling like we'd never actually wind it in until with a pop we arrived in the spectacular Rhos-on-Sea, where we didn't linger



nickyboy said:


> The breeze (it won't be a wind)



I suppose one year it might not be a wind, it might relent to a hurricane or something. Still, it was quite useful coming the opposite way today.

Once again, thanks to Nick for running this ride. I enjoyed it last year and was looking forward to it again this year. It might take a few weeks to forget about the hills and the wind but once I have, I'll look forward to it again next year, hopefully.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Well a great weekend really. After Eureka I accompanied rich p, McWobble, wanda2010 and theclaud up the hilly route. mike3121 and nephew split off to do the coast route.
> 
> I didn't have the hilly route and kind of assumed as Rich was driving us up the hills he knew where he was going. I don't know why I assumed that, it's not like I don't know him. Luckily Wanda did have the route and we all had phones but Wandas tech kept throwing a hissy fit and trying to follow a NCN route on a phone is fraught with frustrations. So the pantomine was, we all arrived at a junction, whipped out our phones, said some place names, pointed in different directions and then followed the first one to set off. We did actually go roughly the right way but my NCN, route following grumpiness finally got the better of me when I saw a sign for Prestatyn and persuaded everyone to head for the coast the signed way. At this point I'm not mentioning the later sign to Rhyl, which Rich seemed to think we should head for, because as any fule know. No one heads for Rhyl.
> 
> ...



I can't believe you actually fell for that "breeze not wind" line. It was my bait to make sure you were on the ride....then it was too late for you all

You're right about the pleasure of almost freewheeling at 20mph this morning. We got shouted at by a dog walker for "cycling too fast". It was a proud moment for me


----------



## mythste (24 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I can't believe you actually fell for that "breeze not wind" line. It was my bait to make sure you were on the ride....then it was too late for you all
> 
> You're right about the pleasure of almost freewheeling at 20mph this morning. We got shouted at by a dog walker for "cycling too fast". It was a proud moment for me



I opted for the flat route back and must have averaged over 25 mph between Llandudno and Connahs quay. Glorious!


----------



## mythste (24 Apr 2016)

Oh, and hello to @Bianchi boy who I accidentally bumped into on the way back!


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I can't believe you actually fell for that "breeze not wind" line. It was my bait to make sure you were on the ride....then it was too late for you all
> 
> You're right about the pleasure of almost freewheeling at 20mph this morning. We got shouted at by a dog walker for "cycling too fast". It was a proud moment for me



I actually achieved 19mph yesterday afternoon along there after saying goodbye at the BikeHub. For <u>me</u> that is fast!


----------



## tommaguzzi (24 Apr 2016)

Nicky said "if i have time. From a different Northern city to a different seaside town"

Cleethorpes ?


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> You should have shouted up @fossyant . I was the guy in the helmet who stared at you as we went past as I wanted a good look at the MTBer who so nonchalantly kept us at bay for 5 miles. Once a racing snake.............



Those 2.4's.. good god, full suspension they are on a rigid old skool bike...

Sorry mate... I'm at rock bottom for me with riding. I won't go near much of a road, never mind use a road bike. My legs might work, but my back is still like glass (it's not according to the physio). My fixed is still at my folks - now't much up with it other than a big scratch on the carbon forks.

My wife and kids are still in bits (or my wife is) - going to take my lad on the pump park at Marsh Tracks at Rhyl - it's about 1km of flat track with berms and stuff...

I wasn't expecting any of you there at that time, just a roll for me early - choice was veg, or do something...


----------



## Bianchi boy (24 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Oh, and hello to @Bianchi boy who I accidentally bumped into on the way back!


 Glad you had good ride back, so much more pleasurable with a tail wind


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2016)

PS I'm up for next year !!!!


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Apr 2016)

That was a ride! Great to have done it in such good weather (discounting the 'hurricane' wind that did its best to blow me onto pavements). The first time using a navigation aid and it was useful to get us a few yards short of the Eureka cafe, whereby the battery died. Changing to another phone upset my navigation lady cos she threw a hissy fit and refused to come out to play hence our Prestatyn diversion. Let it be known that I still hate hills/inclines/whatever you want to call them 

Whilst I'm sad I didn't make it to the chippy, I have a cunning plan for next year which involves a train and (should) guarantee early arrival for the chippy 
My grateful thanks to Mr/Mrs Doughnut for taking my pannier and dropping it off at the hotel for me 

Great company last night, even if I did nod off at the table a number of times before heading to bed. A toast was drunk to Vernon. We had no pies though.

After a lovely breakfast, in good company (those sausages really were dire but the Guinness was lush, as always), I set off in plenty of time to get to the station. I discovered the Google maps coastal route is good if you are riding a fatbike. Sand and loose stones are not great for skinny tyres so I had to retrace my steps. Navigation lady threw another hissy fit and wouldn't lock onto route two until she was certain I had missed my prearranged train. Then she was all smiles and graciously allowed me to follow route two to the station . I was only an hour later getting home but I could have done without spending the extra money.

Thanks to everyone for the chatter, company, laughs, food and drink. Cycling with a group really is a great experience and I look forward to next year 

Nickyboy, thanks for organising. Good job


----------



## nickyboy (25 Apr 2016)

I'm really hungry all the time. I had my breakfast at 8am. I want another breakfast now


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> Those 2.4's.. good god, full suspension they are on a rigid old skool bike..


That reminds me. I nearly came a cropper on the sand in Rhyl. Moments inattention and the front wheel snaked away on some deep sand. I wouldn't have even noticed it on 2.4's

Sitting outside the Bike Hub and some poor bloke had a clipless moment right in front of me. I wanted to smile in sympathy, in a kind of, we've all been there, way but feared he'd mistake it for a smirk, so just looked away and pretended I hadn't seen it.


----------



## mythste (25 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> That reminds me. I nearly came a cropper on the sand in Rhyl. Moments inattention and the front wheel snaked away on some deep sand.



I'll bet we all did. And I bet it was the same bit and I'll bet we all hit it at about 25 miles an hour! Heart out my hoop moment that. I'd always thought that if you hit anything fast enough you'll glide over it. Little did I know!


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2016)

McWobble said:


> Back home at last, and my feet are finally thawing out! Nice to see both old faces and new.
> 
> @nickyboy, take it from me you don't want to cycle home! Take the train, you'll thank yourself later.
> 
> Off to bed now. I may be some time....


And I nearly forgot: Add another 'insane' to your signature.


And put the memory card back in your Garmin!


----------



## mike3121 (25 Apr 2016)

I still cant believe I made it to the end, the end being Travelodge not the chippy.
I remember reading on here there was going to be a northerly wind which would aid us riding the flat route, that was a lie, headwind all the way. There was the odd occasion I felt like giving up, but for some silly reason I carried on to the end.
Great night in the pub with great people, great laugh. But next time maybe not in a pub were the toilets are not up 3 flights of stairs!
Looking forward to next year

Well done @nickyboy for all the effort you put in organising the ride


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> But next time maybe not in a pub were the toilets are not up 3 flights of stairs!


yeah, that was like going up a hill and coming round a bend to discover, not only are you not at the top but you haven't done the steep bit yet. How many flights of stairs!


----------



## doughnut (25 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm really hungry all the time. I had my breakfast at 8am. I want another breakfast now


Sounds like you need a long bike ride to take your mind off it.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Apr 2016)

doughnut said:


> Sounds like you need a long bike ride to take your mind off it.


Recovery ride anyone?


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> But next time maybe not in a pub were the toilets are not up 3 flights of stairs!
> Looking forward to next year
> 
> Well done @nickyboy for all the effort you put in organising the ride



I was in there a couple of weeks ago, and recovering from a broken back, those stairs were hairy to say the least, and I'd only drank coffee.


----------



## TRC (25 Apr 2016)

Just wanted to say thanks for letting myself, Tony and Adam tag along. The last 30 miles or so back into Manchester were murder, but we made it! 

Chapeau @nickyboy 

Tom


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Apr 2016)

Even though the Garmin took me turn by turn to the finish, it claims it was 23 miles, some of it by sea!


----------



## mybike (25 Apr 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Even though the Garmin took me turn by turn to the finish, it claims it was 23 miles, some of it by sea!



So it wasn't you at the BikeHut!


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Apr 2016)




----------



## mike3121 (25 Apr 2016)

My Garmin turned itself off when I was going through Fflint, I turned it back on again but didn't realise until a few miles later I forgot to restart the timer so lost a few miles on total.
Not to worry I also had mapmyride running on my phone. I have just gone onto it to check out my 1st 100 miler, guess what? Yes that's right somehow it hasn't been saved!!!!!


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> My Garmin turned itself off when I was going through Fflint, I turned it back on again but didn't realise until a few miles later I forgot to restart the timer so lost a few miles on total.
> Not to worry I also had mapmyride running on my phone. I have just gone onto it to check out my 1st 100 miler, guess what? Yes that's right somehow it hasn't been saved!!!!!


Damn, that's harsh. I will definitely run 2 devices next time.


----------



## rich p (25 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm really hungry all the time. I had my breakfast at 8am. I want another breakfast now


So what's new?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (25 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> My Garmin turned itself off when I was going through Fflint, I turned it back on again but didn't realise until a few miles later I forgot to restart the timer so lost a few miles on total.
> Not to worry I also had mapmyride running on my phone. I have just gone onto it to check out my 1st 100 miler, guess what? Yes that's right somehow it hasn't been saved!!!!!




My Garmin said 101.1 miles from Start to finish on the Hilly route


----------



## rich p (25 Apr 2016)

I ought to have posted this photo of Nicky ceremoniously handing over some sweaty old rag to Katherine
And now I have!


----------



## tommaguzzi (25 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> Nicky's feet! HAHAHAHAHAHA!



He has got two camel toes!


----------



## nickyboy (26 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> Nicky's feet! HAHAHAHAHAHA!



You do know you can grow not to like someone don't you?

If ever there was a marrying of style and practicality, that was it


----------



## mythste (26 Apr 2016)

Knee = completely buggered.

Tried a short 4 mile to the train station and had to turn round and start again. 

Worth it.


----------



## Crackle (26 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Knee = completely buggered.
> 
> Tried a short 4 mile to the train station and had to turn round and start again.
> 
> Worth it.


What have you done to it? Whatever it is, don't leave it unless this is a familiar scenario you know how to sort.

Mine was sore on Sunday, an old injury, so if anyone heard any screams on Sunday morning from room 311 in the Travelodge, that was me working on my knee. I shall be doing a gentle ride tomorrow to see if the soreness has gone.


----------



## mythste (26 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> What have you done to it? Whatever it is, don't leave it unless this is a familiar scenario you know how to sort.
> 
> Mine was sore on Sunday, an old injury, so if anyone heard any screams on Sunday morning from room 311 in the Travelodge, that was me working on my knee. I shall be doing a gentle ride tomorrow to see if the soreness has gone.



Its a new one on me unfortunately! I'm gonna leave it a few days and see how it goes. Agony inside knee and along front of shin but only in certain positions. Full range of movement and no seizing up or swelling. It's only stairs and cycling that leave me unable to talk in anything other than expletives!


----------



## Crackle (26 Apr 2016)

mythste said:


> Its a new one on me unfortunately! I'm gonna leave it a few days and see how it goes. Agony inside knee and along front of shin but only in certain positions. Full range of movement and no seizing up or swelling. It's only stairs and cycling that leave me unable to talk in anything other than expletives!


OK. I know an excellent sports therapist in Liverpool who is a cyclist and an occasional soigneur for the Wiggins team. He also works with the British climbing team. PM me if you need his details.


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> OK. I know an excellent sports therapist in Liverpool who is a cyclist and an occasional soigneur for the Wiggins team. He also works with the British climbing team. PM me if you need his details.


Was he the bloke that fixed your knee that's still borked?


----------



## Crackle (26 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Was he the bloke that fixed your knee that's still borked?


No! I am about to see him for the first time. I tried the cheap NHS route but both sons use him as does Mrs C. They did become rather frustrated with my insistence that I had things in hand but I give up now, as I clearly don't. The Flintshire hills did for me. Clearly Wirral hills are not as evil. Funnily enough I saw my NHS physio in the park yesterday. I resisted telling her my knee was still borked and she was useless.


----------



## mythste (26 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> OK. I know an excellent sports therapist in Liverpool who is a cyclist and an occasional soigneur for the Wiggins team. He also works with the British climbing team. PM me if you need his details.



Am I going to need a loan from @doughnut to afford that sort of attention?


----------



## doughnut (26 Apr 2016)

My legs were feeling a bit weak early in April, so I bought a new set for the Llandudno ride. Probably got the old legs lying around somewhere - you can have those if you want. No charge.


----------



## Jaykun85 (26 Apr 2016)

this was my first long ride. And my knee was hurting a fair bit the following day. Sorted now though it just went so nothing too serious for me. Hope ya knee is better soon @mythste. Im gonna try start working on my hill climbs as if I'm ever going to llandudno again i want to do better


----------



## nickyboy (26 Apr 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> this was my first long ride. And my knee was hurting a fair bit the following day. Sorted now though it just went so nothing too serious for me. Hope ya knee is better soon @mythste. Im gonna try start working on my hill climbs as if I'm ever going to llandudno again i want to do better



I thought you did great on the hilly section. You'd already done about 30 miles before you even got there and you never quit or appeared fed up despite the hills and the headwind. Don't forget that everyone you were with had plenty of hill climbing experience already

If you really want to get a bit faster at climbing up the hills the area W of Weaverham isn't bad for practicing


----------



## Jaykun85 (26 Apr 2016)

very true not short of a few hills around here, did you manage to ride all the way back home with a hangover?


----------



## mythste (26 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I thought you did great on the hilly section. You'd already done about 30 miles before you even got there and you never quit or appeared fed up despite the hills and the headwind. Don't forget that everyone you were with had plenty of hill climbing experience already
> 
> If you really want to get a bit faster at climbing up the hills the area W of Weaverham isn't bad for practicing



+1

Rule 5 is the hard part and you've got that cracked. Legs will come!


----------



## nickyboy (26 Apr 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> very true not short of a few hills around here, did you manage to ride all the way back home with a hangover?



Surprising little hangover. 'Spoons big breakfast and a few cups of tea. 118 miles ridden back to home although the final few were a bit grim as I was knackered, wet and cold


----------



## Jaykun85 (26 Apr 2016)

so whens the next one ? haha


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> so whens the next one ? haha



I will try to run this one again next year. I'm also thinking about another ride with a similar format - City to Seaside - maybe later this year. I'll look into it and float it out there if it is feasible. Then it's down to interest levels. Not disclosing this new ride yet, keeping you on tenterhooks


----------



## DiddlyDodds (27 Apr 2016)

doughnut said:


> My legs were feeling a bit weak early in April, so I bought a new set for the Llandudno ride. Probably got the old legs lying around somewhere - you can have those if you want. No charge.



Are they Carbon


----------



## mythste (27 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Who do you think he is, Oscar Pestorious?



Don't be daft, Oscar Pestoriois only had 3 boats.


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2016)

@rich p I just remembered us talking about that castle near Abergele.

http://www.castlewales.com/gwrych.html

It is a folly but was a proper bona fide livable folly, now sadly derelict.

Edit: out of date website. It has been restored now, or is being.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-33556349


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> @rich p I just remembered us talking about that castle near Abergele.
> 
> http://www.castlewales.com/gwrych.html
> 
> ...


Great story, thanks Crax.
While I'm here, I may as well post up a few more pix


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Great story, thanks Crax.
> While I'm here, I may as well post up a few more pix


I don't remember that bit!


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Great story, thanks Crax.
> While I'm here, I may as well post up a few more pix
> 
> View attachment 126490
> ...



That top pic captures the essence of the beauty of the approach to Rhyl


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> That top pic captures the essence of the beauty of the approach to Rhyl


Many on the beer thread have remarked on my photographic skills...


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> That top pic captures the essence of the beauty of the approach to Rhyl


Steady!


----------



## Haitch (29 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> @rich p that castle near Abergele.



I seem to remember someone on this sie (Lisa?) working there.


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Steady!



The approach is OK, when you arrive it's different.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2016)

You ungrateful lot....

Moaning and groaning about a gentle headwind in the sunshine at the seaside. We could have had this weekend. Just been out in full winter gear, rain, sleet, hail, snow

You lucky people


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFbbQskGhmQ


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2016)

I think I got a whole 7 miles this morning before the relentless hail the size of cars turned me for home, so you're right, it could've been worse.


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2016)

I'm mowing the lawn with my shirt off. Just saying...


----------



## mythste (30 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm mowing the lawn with my shirt off. Just saying...



And on that note. Beer?


----------



## Jaykun85 (30 Apr 2016)

As the weather has been bad here i decided to purchase a new bike .. well a bike for the winter .. 
Opted for the Scott Speedster 20 Disc http://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/products/241455/scott-speedster-20-disc-bike/


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> As the weather has been bad here i decided to purchase a new bike .. well a bike for the winter ..
> Opted for the Scott Speedster 20 Disc http://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/products/241455/scott-speedster-20-disc-bike/



Proceeds of Cav-lookalike appearance fees?


----------



## mybike (30 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Just your shirt? Considerate.



Have you seen him with his shirt off? (This thread is getting more like Cafe every day)


----------



## Jaykun85 (30 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Proceeds of Cav-lookalike appearance fees?



Of course. Have to make a living somehow


----------



## si_c (1 May 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> Of course. Have to make a living somehow



Next you'll be buying your sixth boat...


----------



## Jaykun85 (1 May 2016)

And it shall be Boaty McBoatface


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

Did I miss the group photo taken by the techno-numpty at Weaverham @Katherine ? Or did she never actually press the right button?


----------



## mike3121 (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Did I miss the group photo taken by the techno-numpty at Weaverham @Katherine ? Or did she never actually press the right button?



I think she ran off with the phone


----------



## nickyboy (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Did I miss the group photo taken by the techno-numpty at Weaverham @Katherine ? Or did she never actually press the right button?



Rather sneakily posted in the "My Ride Today" thread







Roll call (L to R)

Brounsley's friend, BRoulnsley's friend, BRounsley, BRounsley's friend, Doughnut, mythste, si_c, diddydods, me, theclaud, mike3121, leaway2, leaway2 jnr, rich p, Jaykun 85, tommaguzzi

Wanda2010 is either inside the café or is standing behind a normal sized person. Katherine is presumably helping the technophobe to use the camera phone. Not sure where the German lady (sorry name escapes me) is


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> *Wanda2010 is either inside the café or is standing behind a normal sized person.* Kathryn is presumably helping the technophobe to use the camera phone



The former. She had posed for what she thought was the actual photograph, and gone back to finish her tea while the Weaverham photo artiste fixed and mounted the daguerreotype.


----------



## wanda2010 (2 May 2016)

Cathy (the German lady) did the same as me


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2016)

Excuse the diversion, but @YahudaMoon - what kind of mudguards do you have on your bike? Mine were annoying me and I was eyeing up yours with something as close to envy as one can muster over a mudguard...


----------



## Crackle (2 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Excuse the diversion, but @YahudaMoon - what kind of mudguards do you have on your bike? Mine were annoying me and I was eyeing up yours with something as close to envy as one can muster over a mudguard...


More than that creak from the left hand pedal or the rudely noisy freehub which scares crows out of trees?


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> More than that creak from the left hand pedal or the rudely noisy freehub which scares crows out of trees?


Neither of those was annoying _me_.


----------



## nickyboy (2 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Neither of those was annoying _me_.



I got a lot of stick for having a clicky left pedal which I thought a little unreasonable given my status as ride leader. Anyway, their cards have been marked....


----------



## Crackle (2 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Neither of those was annoying _me_.


They've probably faded into the background for you. Part of cycling's rich tapestry.


----------



## YahudaMoon (2 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Excuse the diversion, but @YahudaMoon - what kind of mudguards do you have on your bike? Mine were annoying me and I was eyeing up yours with something as close to envy as one can muster over a mudguard...



Hi

Im using the old French mudguard by Salmon

Here

http://www.cyclesdsalmon.com/gardebouevelocarbone2016.html

The good thing about them is they'll fit any race bike with no clearance for guards, you just need the conversion kit or make your own

The only UK retailer that I know of is Mudguard Man who mails them. not sure if he's still up and running, I used him a few times and can be cranky if you ask any questions

Can't find a link for him, sorry


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2016)

see post 548 in this thread

@rich p @nickyboy


----------



## I like Skol (2 May 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi
> 
> Im using the old French mudguard by Salmon
> 
> ...


I thought you had made them yourself 

Not something I would have expected a female to be envious of......


----------



## YahudaMoon (2 May 2016)

Hi everyone

Really enjoyed the day and it was great meeting new faces and old, not posted due to me being so busy with my new job, Im now commuting between Manchester and Bradford using the train and a push bike so a Brompton may be on the cards, that or another flat in Bradford?

I stayed in Eureka Cafe till everyone left and made my way home through Chester Zoo, Frodsham, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Wilmslow Manchester Airport, Wythenshawe and then home, I had a nice tail wind  unlike you lot, stopped off in Knutsford at the park where they have the penny farting races for ice cream where the temperature dropped and I couldn't get warm again, other than that it was perfect

Hope seeeing you all real soon

John


----------



## YahudaMoon (2 May 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I thought you had made them yourself
> 
> Not something I would have expected a female to be envious of......



You've not seen my shopper / commute / bash / skip bike, they are something else, they are made up from two different guards and are about 10 years old, held together with bolts zip ties, string, anything that makes them work really


----------



## Pale Rider (3 May 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi
> 
> Im using the old French mudguard by Salmon
> 
> ...



A member of my group has these SKS guards, which fit bikes with no clearance.

They look smart on her bike, which is probably a small or extra small.

It's a flat bar road bike, running what look to me like 23c tyres.

I've not seen @theclaud's bike, but the common theme may be that it's difficult to build decent mudguard clearance and 700c wheels into a small frame.

https://www.merlincycles.com/sks-raceblade-long-v2-mudguards-black-57505.html


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I got a lot of stick for having a clicky left pedal which I thought a little unreasonable given my status as ride leader. Anyway, their cards have been marked....



You just reminded me.......... you have a clicky left pedal.


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> You just reminded me.......... you have a clicky left pedal.


The trouble is, he's only got one bike: Shameful.


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> The trouble is, he's only got one bike: Shameful.



.....which now has new pedals


----------



## mythste (3 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> .....which now has new pedals



Hoorah!

Still awaiting my new legs. Knee seems to be healing up nicely but now my achilles tendon on the other leg is giving me murder - I can only presume due to the 15 miles of one legged pedaling I did to get to the train station!

I hope it rains for another week or so.


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2016)

User said:


> Has that stopped the noise?



Almost unbelievably I correctly diagnosed a click on my bike so yes it has. I guess by the law of averages I would guess right eventually


----------



## Leaway2 (3 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Almost unbelievably I correctly diagnosed a click on my bike so yes it has. I guess by the law of averages I would guess right eventually


So now he has 2 bikes from all the parts he previously diagnosed.


----------



## Wobblers (5 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Great story, thanks Crax.
> While I'm here, I may as well post up a few more pix
> 
> View attachment 126490
> ...



You appear to have managed to get me in at least two of your photos. Which rather scuppers my plan on turning up to these rides, cheerily insulting all and sundry, and then slinking off again in discreet anonymity. Damn. To add insult to injury, I'm even smiling in one of them....

Actually, I had a splendid time. Well, okay, there was that sweary moment of trouble shooting a recalcitrant Garmin only to discover it wasn't finding any maps or rroutes because... ahem.... the memory card was still in my PC at home (itself the product of a previous sweary moment when my Garmin refused to talk to the computer). And not merely was the head wind on the coastal path unreasonably strong but sodding cold to boot. 

But... the hilly option was so much nicer than the A548 last year, and in glorious sunshine too (the gratuitous inclusion of a few extra hills before Pentre Halkyn will not be commented on...). The leaving of Rhyl was glorious. And BEER is always a civilised way to end a ride.

@Crackle may think me insane for riding back afterwards. The thing is, I actually rather look forward to the silent, still roads. There's a wonderful peacefulness you just don't get any other time: no incessant whinging coming from the direction of @rich p, for instance. Though, after some dithering at some bleak roundabout wondering whether I was going the right way, it dawned on me that _every single junction _as going to be like that... or I could just stick with the A547. No contest - especially as the A547 bypasses Rhyl entirely. Four hours patient pedalling got me home for a well deserved up of tea and bed.

Bit far to go to the pub, isn't it?  But worth it. Thanks @nickyboy!


----------



## rich p (5 May 2016)

@Crackle , did you ever compare our route over the Welsh hills with the 'real' thing? Overall mileage wasn't too far out IIRC.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2016)

rich p said:


> @Crackle , did you ever compare our route over the Welsh hills with the 'real' thing? Overall mileage wasn't too far out IIRC.


Bit longer coz some tonk mades us go to Prestatyn.

But only a few miles in it.


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Bit longer coz some tonk mades us go to Prestatyn.
> 
> But only a few miles in it.



No Prestatyn = No unrolling vista of N Wales' premier seaside resort as you trundle along the revetment.

I know you wouldn't want to have missed that


----------



## mybike (5 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> No Prestatyn = No unrolling vista of N Wales' premier seaside resort as you trundle along the revetment.
> 
> I know you wouldn't want to have missed that



And no hour long chat at the Bike Hut either.


----------

